# Pre-wotlk-ptr patchnotes?



## Samarxxan (14. September 2008)

Hallo erstmal^^
Habe gerade meinen ptr clienten geupdatet und mir wurden folgende patchdetails angezeigt: (Meine Frage ist, ob das die patchdetails für den pre-Wotlk patch auf dem ptr sein könnten^^)
Ach ja und noch was^^ wenn ich den ptr-clienten starte wird mir in der realmliste der Beta Server angezeigt^^

```
PTR-Patch 3.0.2 für World of Warcraft

Die neuesten Patch Notes befinden sich immer auf http://www.wow-europe.com/de/patchnotes/

Die neuesten Patch Notes für den Test-Server befinden sich immer auf http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/underdev/testrealm.html

Allgemein

	* Die Talentpunkte aller Spieler wurden zurückgesetzt. Es besteht nun Zugang zu den neuen Talenten in ihren jeweiligen Bäumen; das schließt die 51-Punkt-Talente mit ein. Für alle Klassen wurden einige neue Zauber und Fähigkeiten hinzugefügt. Um die neuen Zauber und Fähigkeiten zu erlernen, muss ein Lehrer der jeweiligen Klasse aufgesucht werden.
	* Die Kirin Tor sind umgezogen - und haben Dalaran mitgenommen. Der Krater ist recht tief, man sollte also Acht geben, wenn man sich ihm nähert!
	* Die Barbiere sind nun implementiert und in den großen Städten zu finden. Einem neuen Look steht also nichts mehr im Wege, zögert nicht, Euch eine Rasur und einen Haarschnitt zu abzuholen!
	* Das völlig neue Erfolgssystem ist nun implementiert und das Erfolgsfenster kann über das Interface eingesehen werden. Zwar können viele Erfolge nicht rückwirkend verliehen werden, aber wir haben unser Bestes getan, um es mit so vielen als möglich umzusetzen. Ein Gamemaster kann keine Erfolge für vergangene Errungenschaften freischalten.
	* Der Hafen von Sturmwind hat seine Pforten geöffnet.
	* Neue Türme befinden sich nun außerhalb von Orgrimmar und in Tirisfal. Zurzeit wird eine bequeme neue Zeppelinroute nach Nordend aufgebaut. Bitte nicht von den Türmen hinabspucken.
	* In den Höhlen der Zeit ist ein neuer Eingang sichtbar.
	* Trefferwertung, kritische Trefferwertung und Tempowertung wirken sich nun auf Nahkampfangriffe und Zauber aus.
	* Das Wirken und Kanalisieren von Zaubern wurde wie folgt geändert:
		  o Wirken von Zaubern:
				+ Der erste und zweite erlittene Treffer addieren jeweils 0,5 Sekunden zur Zauberzeit.
				+ Alle Treffer nach dem zweiten haben keinen Effekt. 
		  o Kanalisieren von Zaubern:
				+ Der erste und zweite erlittene Treffer verringern die Kanalisierungszeit jeweils um 25%.
				+ Alle Treffer nach dem zweiten haben keinen Effekt. 
	* Zaubermacht:
		  o Die Boni auf allen Gegenständen und Effekten, die Boni auf Zauberschaden und Heilung verleihen, werden nun zu einem Wert zusammengefasst: Zaubermacht. Die Höhe dieses Wertes wird dem Zauberschaden von Gegenständen entsprechen, die zuvor "erhöhten Zauberschaden und Heilung" gewährten, wie zum Beispiel typische Magier- und Hexenmeisterausrüstung.
		  o Klassen, die keine Heilzauber besitzen, werden auf dem Charakterbogen außer einer Umformulierung des Tooltips keine weiteren Änderungen bemerken.
		  o Die angezeigte Bonusheilung auf den Charakterbögen von Heilklassen ist gesunken. Alle Heilzauber wurden jedoch so modifiziert, dass sie von Zaubermacht mehr profitieren als zuvor von Bonusheilung. Unter dem Strich sollte keine Änderung für den durch die Zauber geheilten Wert auftreten. Balancebedingt mussten einige Talente abgeändert werden, um sie dieser Neuregelung anzupassen, der geheilte Wert wird jedoch ungefähr beibehalten. Zusätzlich werden einige Talente ausschließlich Heilzaubermacht verleihen. 

Bekannte Probleme

	* Die aktuellen Patchnotes sind noch unvollständig, werden jedoch mit jedem Patch umfangreicher werden.
	* Alle Klassen durchlaufen zurzeit Balancing-Tests für alle Talentbäume.
	* Der Beruf Inschriftenkunde ist noch nicht vollständig implementiert und die Glyphen sind noch nicht aktiviert. 

Druiden

	* Dornenranke (Gleichgewicht): Steigert nun den Schaden, den Treants verursachen können. Darüber hinaus besitzt der Schaden, der von Treants und Baumrinde verursacht wird, eine 5/10/15% Chance, das Ziel für 3 Sekunden benommen zu machen.
	* Himmlischer Fokus (Gleichgewicht): Die Betäubungschance besteht nun auch für 'Sternenregen'. Dieses Talent verhindert nicht mehr, dass beim Wirken von 'Zorn' die Zauberzeit durch erlittenen Schaden erhöht wird, erhöht jedoch stattdessen das gesamte Zaubertempo um 1/2/3%.
	* Die Abklingzeit von 'Herausforderndes Gebrüll' wurde von 10 Minuten auf 3 gesenkt.
	* 'Naturherrschaft' (Gleichgewicht) wurde entfernt.
	* Wucherwurzeln: Kann jetzt auch in Innenräumen gewirkt werden.
	* Feenfeuer (Wilder Kampf): Dieses Talent ist von 21 auf 11 Punkte herabgesetzt worden.
	* Wilde Attacke (Wilder Kampf): Dieses Talent ist von 11 auf 21 Punkte heraufgesetzt worden.
	* Wilde Attacke (Wilder Kampf): Kann jetzt auch in Katzengestalt ausgeführt werden.
	* 'Instinkt der Wildnis' (Wilder Kampf) steigert nicht länger die in Bärengestalt erzeugte Bedrohung, sondern erhöht nun den durch die Fähigkeit 'Prankenhieb' zugefügten Schaden um 5/10/15%.
	* Schnelligkeit der Wildnis: Die Geschwindigkeitserhöhung ist nun auch in Gebäuden aktiv.
	* 'Gebündeltes Sternenlicht' (Gleichgewicht) ist jetzt 'Erhabenheit der Natur' (Gleichgewicht): Erhöht die kritische Trefferchance der Zauber 'Zorn', 'Sternenfeuer', 'Sternenregen', 'Pflege' und 'Heilende Berührung' um 2/4/6%.
	* Naturgewalt (Gleichgewicht): Die Abklingzeit wurde von 3 Minuten auf 2 verringert.
	* Ingrimm (Wiederherstellung): Erhöht jetzt die gesamte Intelligenz in Mondkingestalt um 2/4/6/8/10%.
	* Hurrikan: Es gibt keine Abklingzeit mehr (war 1 Minute).
	* Verbessertes Feenfeuer (Wilder Kampf): Funktioniert nun auch mit dem Zaubertrefferwert, zusätzlich zu den prozentualen Distanz- und Nahkampftrefferwerten.
	* Verbessertes Mal der Wildnis (Wiederherstellung): Dieses Talent hat nun 2 Punkte, statt wie bisher 5.
	* Verbesserte Gelassenheit (Wiederherstellung): Verringert nun auch die Abklingzeit des Zaubers 'Gelassenheit' um 25/50%.
	* Zerfleischen (Wilder Kampf): Steigert nun, zusätzlich zu 'Schreddern', den Schaden, der von 'Zermalmen' verursacht wird.
	* Mondschein (Gleichgewicht): Funktioniert nun auch mit 'Sternenregen'. Wurde von Ebene 5 auf Ebene 2 verschoben.
	* 'Mondkingestalt' (Gleichgewicht) führt nun nicht länger zu einer Erhöhung der Angriffskraft oder einer Regeneration von Mana bei Nahkampfangriffen, sondern gewährt nun bei jedem kritischen Zaubertreffer die Chance, dass auf der Stelle 2% des Gesamtmanas regeneriert werden können.
	* Naturfokus (Wiederherstellung): Dieses Talent hat jetzt 3 Punkte, statt wie bisher 5. Außerdem ist es von Ebene 2 auf die Ebene 1 verschoben worden. Beinhaltet jetzt auch 'Pflege', 'Wucherwurzeln', 'Zorn' und 'Zyklon'.
	* Anmut der Natur (Gleichgewicht): Verringert jetzt auch die globale Abklingzeit des Zaubers 'Zorn' um 50%, wenn in Kraft.
	* Griff der Natur (Gleichgewicht): Kann jetzt in geschlossenen Räumen angewandt und ausgelöst werden. Ist nun eine Grundfähigkeit der Stufe 11 und hat eine Aktivierungschance von 100%.
	* Reichweite der Natur (Gleichgewicht): Verringert jetzt auch Bedrohung, die durch Gleichgewichtszauber erzeugt wurde um 15/30%.
	* Neuer Zauber: Wiederbelebung: Lässt den Geist in den Körper zurückkehren und belebt ein totes Zielobjekt wieder, mit Gesundheit und Mana. Kann nicht im Kampf gewirkt werden. (Ränge 1-7 hinzugefügt)
	* Neues Talent - Genesis (Gleichgewicht): Erhöht den Schaden und die Heilung regelmäßiger Zauber um 1/2/3/4/5%.
	* Neues Talent - Verbesserter Insektenschwarm (Gleichgewicht): Erhöht den verursachten Schaden des Zaubers 'Zorn' um 1/2/3%, wenn das Ziel von 'Insektenschwarm' betroffen ist. Erhöht die kritische Trefferchance von 'Sternenfeuer' um 1/2/3%, wenn das Ziel von 'Mondfeuer' betroffen ist.
	* Neues Talent - Alphatier (Wilder Kampf): Erhöht die Bonusangriffskraft der Bärengestalt und Terrorbärengestalt um zusätzliche 20/40/60% und jedes freundliche Gruppen- oder Schlachtzugsmitglied verringert den erlittenen Schaden in Bärengestalt und Terrorbärengestalt um 1/2/3%.
	* Neues Talent - Natürliche Reaktion (Wilder Kampf): Erhöht die Ausweichchance in Bärengestalt oder Terrorbärengestalt um 2/4/6%. Zusätzlich werden bei jedem Ausweichen in Bärengestalt oder Terrorbärengestalt 1/2/3 Wut erzeugt.
	* Neues Talent - Pracht der Natur (Gleichgewicht): Erhöht die Dauer von 'Mondfeuer', 'Insektenschwarm', 'Verjüngung', 'Nachwachsen', 'Blühendes Leben' und 'Erblühen' um 10/20/30%.
	* Omen der Klarsicht (Wiederherstellung): Nun ein Passivzauber. Funktioniert jetzt auch mit Zaubern (Heilung und Schaden). Die Auslöserate liegt bei ungefähr 6% mit einer internen Abklingzeit von 10 Sekunden.
	* 'Wilde Zähigkeit' (Wilder Kampf) verringert jetzt den erlittenen Schaden während man betäubt ist um 5/10/15% und verringert die Dauer von Furchteffekten um 5/10/15%.
	* 'Fluch aufheben' kann jetzt auch genutzt werden, wenn die Gestalt 'Baum des Lebens' angenommen ist.
	* 'Tier besänftigen' kann jetzt bei Drachkin und Wildtieren benutzt werden.
	* 'Tier besänftigen' ist jetzt ein Sofortzauber.
	* Täuschung (Wiederherstellung): Dieses Talent hat jetzt 3 Punkte, statt 5. Außerdem ist es von Ebene 3 auf Ebene 2 verschoben worden. Darüber hinaus ist die Bedrohung bei Wiederherstellungszaubern verringert. Verringert die Chance, dass Heilzauber, die über einen bestimmten Zeitraum wirken ('Blühendes Leben', 'Nachwachsen' und 'Verjüngung'), gebannt werden, anstelle von allen Druidenzaubern. Die Bedrohung von Gleichgewicht kann jetzt in der Kategorie 'Gleichgewicht', innerhalb von 'Reichweite der Natur' reguliert werden.
	* Überleben der Stärksten (Wilder Kampf): Erhöht auf 2/4/6%, von 1/2/3%.
	* Die Abzüge in der Manaregeneration für den Zeitraum, in dem der Druide sich in Bärengestalt, Terrorbärengestalt oder Katzengestalt befindet, sind beseitigt worden.
	* 'Gelassener Geist' (Wiederherstellung) beinhaltet jetzt auch 'Pflege'.
	* Baum des Lebens (Wiederherstellung): 30% des Abzugs aufs Bewegungstempo ist aufgehoben.
	* Baum des Lebens (Wiederherstellung): Kann jetzt 'Fluch entfernen' wirken.
	* Baum des Lebens (Wiederherstellung): Es ist jetzt möglich, alle Wiederherstellungszauber ('Heilende Berührung') in dieser Gestalt zu wirken, allerdings verringert 'Baum des Lebens' jetzt die Manakosten für Heilzauber, die über einen bestimmten Zeitraum wirken ('Verjüngung', 'Blühendes Leben', 'Nachwachsen' und 'Pflege'), um 20%.
	* Rache (Gleichgewicht): Funktioniert jetzt auch mit 'Sternenregen'. 

Jäger

	* Alle Aspekte haben nun eine Abklingzeit von 1 Sek., anstatt wie zuvor 1,5 Sek.
	* Jeder Begleiterfamilie ist nun eine einzigartige Fähigkeit zugeordnet. Neue Fähigkeiten sind für Familien hinzugefügt worden, wie zum Beispiel für Bären und Sporensegler.
	* Stallmeister können nun zwei zusätzliche Tiere beherbergen.
	* Die Begleiter von Jägern haben nun ihre eigenen Talentbäume, über das Talentfenster können sie eingesehen werden.
	* Tiere abrichten (Tierherrschaft): Erhöht nicht länger die Reittiergeschwindigkeit, verringert jedoch die Abklingzeit von 'Ruf des Meisters' um 5/10 Sek.
	* Arkaner Schuss: Entfernt nicht länger magische Effekte.
	* Aspekte kosten kein Mana mehr.
	* Aspekt des Wildtiers: Erhöht nun die Nahkampfangriffskraft des Jägers und seines Begleiters um 10%.
	* Aspekt der Viper - Der Jäger nimmt die Aspekte einer Viper an und regeneriert sofort Mana in Höhe von 100% des verursachten Schadens seiner Distanzangriffe oder -fähigkeiten, verringert jedoch seinen gesamten verursachten Schaden um 50%. Es kann immer nur jeweils ein Aspekt aktiv sein.
	* 'Vermeidung', 'Spurt'/'Sinkflug' und 'Kobrareflexe' sind jetzt Begleitertalente anstatt Begleiterfertigkeiten.
	* 'Erhöhte Tiergeschwindigkeit' ist nun ein Talent im Begleiterbaum und wurde aus dem Tierherrschaftsbaum des Jägers entfernt.
	* 'Beißen' hat keine Abklingzeit mehr, verursacht denselben Schaden und benötigt denselben Fokus wie 'Klaue' - es dient also zur Fokusklärung.
	* 'Falleneffizienz' (Überleben) ist umbenannt worden in 'Fallenbeherrschung'.
	* Kampferfahrung (Treffsicherheit): Gewährt nun 3/6% Beweglichkeit anstatt wie zuvor 1/2%.
	* Erschütterndes Sperrfeuer (Treffsicherheit): Kann nun auch durch 'Salve' und 'Mehrfachschuss' ausgelöst werden.
	* Gegenangriff: Schaden um 20% erhöht, skaliert nun mit der Distanzangriffskraft.
	* Abschreckung (Überleben): Die Abklingzeit wurde auf 3 Minuten verringert und erhöht nun auch die Chance, Zaubern zu widerstehen, um 60%. Außerdem gibt es einen neuen Zaubereffekt.
	* Rückzug: Diese Fähigkeit wurde überarbeitet. Der Jäger macht nun einen bis zu 13 Meter weiten Satz nach hinten. 30 Sekunden Abklingzeit. 'Rückzug' hat nun nur noch einen Rang (Rang 1).
	* Ablenkender Schuss: Dieser Schuss "verspottet" nun das Ziel und lässt es den Jäger angreifen. Der Spott-Effekt hält 6 Sekunden lang an. 'Ablenkender Schuss' hat nun nur noch einen Rang (Rang 1).
	* Alle Begleiter des Jägers können 'Knurren', 'Ducken' und entweder 'Beißen' oder 'Klaue' (niemals beide) erlernen.
	* Konzentriertes Feuer (Tierherrschaft): Erhöht nun die Chance, mit 'Fass!' einen kritischen Treffer zu erzielen, um 10/20/30%, solange 'Fass!' anhält. Dieser Effekt ist bis zu 3 Mal stapelbar, wird jedoch schwächer mit jeder verbrauchten Ladung von 'Fass!'.
	* Jägerbegleiter können jetzt, je nach Familie, Talente aus einer der drei Kategorien erlernen. Ab Stufe 20 erhalten Begleiter Talentpunkte, wobei sie alle 4 Stufen einen zusätzlichen Talentpunkt gewinnen.
	* Wenn ein Jäger einen Begleiter zähmt, der mehr als fünf Stufen unterhalb der des Jägers ist, dann erreicht der Begleiter automatisch eine Stufe, die fünf Stufen niedriger ist als die des Jägers.
	* Verbesserter arkaner Schuss (Treffsicherheit): Erhöht nun den Schaden von 'Arkaner Schuss' um 5/10/15%.
	* Verbessertes Totstellen (Überleben): Dieses Talent wurde ersetzt durch 'Überlebenstaktik'.
	* Verbessertes Mal des Jägers (Treffsicherheit): Dies ist nun ein 3-Punkte-Talent und steigert die durch 'Mal des Jägers' verliehene Angriffskraft um 10/20/30% und verringert die Manakosten der Fähigkeit 'Mal des Jägers' um 33/66/100%.
	* Verbesserte Stiche und Bisse (Treffsicherheit): Dieses Talent wurde von 5 Punkten auf 3 Punkte verringert.
	* Fass!: Diese Fähigkeit erhöht nun den Schaden der Spezialfähigkeiten des Begleiters um 60%. Jeder Angriff verringert den Schadensbonus um 20%. 1 Minute Abklingzeit.
	* Loyalität, Ausbildungspunkte und die Wildtierausbildung-Schaltfläche des Jägers sind verschwunden. Jägerbegleiter können nun alle Fertigkeiten ihrer Stufe lernen. Ihnen werden automatisch neue Ränge zugewiesen, sobald sie neue Stufen erreichen.
	* Meister der Taktik (Überleben): Auslösungschance um 10% erhöht, von 6%.
	* Mungobiss: Es muss nicht mehr ausgewichen werden, um diese Fähigkeit nutzen zu können.
	* 'Monstertöten' (Überleben) und 'Humanoidentöten' (Überleben) sind jetzt in 'Verbessertes Fährtenlesen' zusammengefasst.
	* Neues Talent - Meisterschaft der Aspekte (Tierherrschaft)
	* Neues Talent - Jäger vs. Natur (Überleben): Erhöht die Angriffskraft und Distanzangriffskraft des Jägers und seines Begleiters um 10/20/30% der gesamten Ausdauer des Jägers.
	* Neues Talent: 'Verbessertes Fährtenlesen' (Überleben): Steigert allen Schaden, der verfolgten Zielen zugefügt wird um 1/2/3/4/5%.
	* Neues Talent - Sichern und Laden (Überleben): Wird ein Ziel von einer Falle gefangen, besteht eine Chance von 33/66/100%, oder wird es von einem Stich oder Biss getroffen, so besteht eine Chance von 10/20/30%, dass die nächsten 3 Anwendungen von 'Arkaner Schuss' oder 'Explosivschuss' keine Abklingzeit auslösen, Munition verbrauchen und kein Mana kosten.
	* Neues Talent - Überlebenstaktik (Überleben): Verringert die Chance, dass der Fähigkeit 'Totstellen' und Fallen widerstanden wird, um 2/4% und verringert die Abklingzeit von 'Rückzug' um 2/4 Sek.
	* Neues Talent - T.N.T. (Überleben): Verursachen 'Feuerbrandfalle', 'Explosivfalle' und 'Explosivschuss' an einem Ziel Schaden, haben sie eine Chance von 5/10/15%, ihr Ziel 2 Sekunden lang zu betäuben. Außerdem wird die Chance, mit den Fähigkeiten 'Explosivschuss' und 'Explosivfalle' einen kritischen Treffer zu erzielen, um 5/10/15% erhöht.
	* Orientierung (Tierherrschaft): Erhöht nun auch die Reitgeschwindigkeit um 5/10%.
	* Schneller Tod (Treffsicherheit): Wird nun von 'Schimärenschuss' ausgelöst, aber nicht mehr von 'Automatischer Schuss'.
	* Wilde Schläge (Überleben): Beinhaltet nun 'Gegenangriff'.
	* Unterdrückender Schuss (Treffsicherheit): Dieser Zauber unterbricht nun den gerade gewirkten Zauber des Ziels und verhindert 3 Sek. lang, dass Zauber dieser Art gewirkt werden können, wenn das Ziel gegen Stilleeffekte immun ist.
	* Bereitschaft (Überleben): Die Abklingzeit wurde von 5 Minuten auf 3 Minuten verringert.
	* Geistbande (Tierherrschaft): Erhöht nun auch die von Euch und Eurem Tier erhaltene Heilung um 5/10%.
	* 'Zuverlässiger Schuss' benötigt jetzt Munition, weshalb sein Bonusschaden ein wenig gesenkt wurde. Eine Steigerung des Schadens ist möglich, je nachdem, welche Munition der Spieler benutzt.
	* Zuverlässiger Schuss: Die Zauberzeit dieser Fähigkeit wurde von 1,5 Sekunden auf 2,0 Sekunden erhöht.
	* 'Sicherer Stand' (Überleben) verringert jetzt die Dauer von Effekten, die Bewegungen behindern, um 16/25/50% (anstelle einer prozentualen Chance zu widerstehen).
	* Überlebensinstinkte (Überleben): Dieses Talent wurde von Ebene 6 auf Ebene 2 verschoben.
	* Überlebenskünstler (Überleben): Erhöht nun die maximale Ausdauer anstatt der maximalen Gesundheit.
	* Das Scharfmachen aller Fallen wurde von 2 Sekunden auf 1 Sekunde verringert.
	* Einlullender Schuss: Die Abklingzeit wurde von 20 auf 15 Sekunden verringert und entfernt nun magische und Wutanfalleffekte.
	* 'Fallenbeherrschung' (Überleben) ist nun ein 11-Punkte-Talent.
	* Aura des Volltreffers: Diese Aura wirkt sich nun auf den gesamten Schlachtzug aus und erhöht die Angriffskraft aller Distanz- und Nahkampfangriffe um 10%. Zusätzlich hat dieser Zauber nur noch einen Rang. Alle anderen Ränge wurden entfernt.
	* Zurechtstutzen: Verursacht keinen Schaden mehr. 

Magier

	* Die Dauer des Effekts von 'Arkanschlag' wurde auf 3 Sekunden verringert. Der Spruch erhöht nun den Schaden um 25/50/75%, anstatt die Zauberzeit zu verringern.
	* 'Arkaner Fokus' (Arkan) besteht jetzt aus 3 Rängen, erhöht die Trefferchance und verringert die Manakosten von Arkanzaubern um 1/2/3%.
	* 'Arkane Seelenstärke' wurde auf Ebene 2 verschoben und auf 3 Ränge erhöht. Es erhöht nun die Rüstung zu einem Wert entsprechend 50/100/150% der Intelligenz.
	* 'Arkaner Einschlag' wurde in 'Zaubereinschlag' umbenannt und betrifft nun 'Druckwelle', 'Feuerschlag', 'Kältekegel' und 'Eislanze'.
	* 'Arkane Kraft' greift jetzt auch, wenn 'Geistesgegenwart' aktiv ist. Talentvoraussetzung ist nun 'Geistesgegenwart'.
	* 'Arkanes Feingefühl' verringert nun die Chance, dass Zauber gebannt werden um 15/35% und verringert nicht länger die Widerstände des Ziels.
	* 'Arktische Reichweite' beeinflusst nun auch 'Tieffrieren'.
	* 'Druckwelle' stößt nun alle betroffenen Ziele zurück.
	* Herbeigezauberte Manaedelsteine verschwinden nicht mehr 15 Minuten nach dem Ausloggen aus dem Inventar. Höhere Ränge von 'Manaedelstein herbeizaubern' stellen nun die maximale Aufladung eines vorhandenen Manaedelsteins wieder her.
	* 'Gegenzauber' kostet jetzt 9% des Grundmanas.
	* 'Elementare Präzision' wurde auf Ebene 2 verschoben.
	* 'Machtvolle arkane Geschosse' wurde zu 'Arkane Ermächtigung' umbenannt und erhöht nicht länger die Manakosten. Erhöht nun auch den von 'Arkanschlag' verursachten Schaden.
	* 'Machtvoller Feuerball' wurde auf 3 Ränge verringert, erhöht nun den Schaden entsprechend 5/10/15% der Zaubermacht.
	* 'Machtvoller Frostblitz' wurde auf 2 Ränge verringert, erhöht nun den Schaden entsprechend 5/10% der Zaubermacht und erhöht die kritische Trefferchance um 2/4%.
	* 'Flammenwerfen' wurde auf Ebene 3 verschoben.
	* 'Frostrüstung', 'Eisrüstung', 'Magische Rüstung' und 'Glühende Rüstung' sind keine magischen Effekte mehr und können nicht aufgehoben werden.
	* 'Frostkanalisierung' verringert nun die Manakosten aller Zauber um 4/7/10%.
	* 'Schutz des Frostes' erhöht nun die Rüstung und die Widerstände von 'Frostrüstung' und 'Eisrüstung' um 25/50%. Zudem verleiht es 'Frostzauberschutz' und 'Feuerzauberschutz' eine Chance von 15/30%, erlittenen Schaden durch die jeweilige Zauberart zu negieren und Mana entsprechend des absorbierten Wertes zu regenerieren.
	* 'Eisschollen' wurde zu 'Eiseskälte' umbenannt, verringert nun die Abklingzeit von 'Kälteeinbruch', 'Eisbarriere', 'Wasserelementar beschwören' und 'Tieffrieren' um 10/20%.
	* 'Einschlag' wurde auf Ebene 3 verschoben und auf 3 Ränge verringert, die nun eine Chance von 4/7/10% verleihen, seinen Effekt auszulösen. Wird nun von jedem Schadenszauber ausgelöst (Feuer-, Frost-, oder Arkanschaden).
	* 'Verbessertes 'Blinzeln' verringert nun auch die Manakosten um 25/50%.
	* 'Verbesserter Gegenzauber' bringt das Ziel nun immer für 2/4 Sekunden zum Schweigen.
	* 'Verbesserter Feuerschlag' wurde auf Ebene 1 verschoben und auf 2 Ränge gesenkt. Verringert nun die Abklingzeit um 1/2 Sekunden.
	* 'Verbesserter Flammenstoß' wurde auf Ebene 2 verschoben und zu 'Welt in Flammen' umbenannt. Erhöht nun die kritische Trefferchance von 'Flammenstoß', 'Druckwelle', 'Drachenodem', 'Lebende Bombe', 'Blizzard' und 'Arkane Explosion' um 2/4/6%.
	* 'Verbesserte Frostnova' wurde zu 'Eisschollen' umbenannt, auf Ebene 1 verschoben und auf 3 Ränge erhöht. Verringert nun die Abklingzeit von 'Frostnova', 'Kältekegel', 'Eisblock' und 'Eisige Adern' um 7/14/20%.
	* 'Verbesserter Manaschild' wurde zu 'Arkane Schilde' umbenannt, verringert die Manakosten von absorbiertem Schaden um 17/33%, und erhöht nun auch die durch 'Magische Rüstung' gewährten Widerstände um 25/50%.
	* 'Verbessertes Versengen' erhöht nun den am Ziel verursachten Feuer-, Frost- und Arkanschaden um 2/4/6/8/10%.
	* 'Verbrennung' wurde auf Ebene 1 verschoben und erhöht die kritische Trefferchance von 'Feuerschlag', 'Versengen', 'Arkanschlag' und 'Kältekegel' um 2/4/6%.
	* 'Unsichtbarkeit' lässt den Zaubernden nun nach 3 Sek. unsichtbar werden, anstatt wie bisher nach 5 Sekunden.
	* 'Magische Vereinnahmung' wurde auf 2 Ränge gesenkt, erhöht Widerstände um 0,5/1 Punkt pro Stufe und regeneriert bei Widerstehen 1/3% des gesamten Manas.
	* 'Einklang der Magie' (Arkan) steigert jetzt auch die Reichweite der arkanen Zauber um 3/6 Meter.
	* 'Manaschild' entzieht nun pro absorbiertem Schaden 1,5 Mana.
	* 'Meister der Elemente' beeinflusst nun sämtliche kritischen Zaubertreffer.
	* 'Geistesbeherrschung' wurde auf 3/6/9/12/15% verringert.
	* 'Glühende Schilde' verleiht 'Feuerzauberschutz' und 'Frostzauberschutz' nun eine Chance von 15/30%, die jeweilige Zauberart zu reflektieren.
	* 'Verwandlung' kostet jetzt 12% des Grundmanas.
	* Portalzauber kosten jetzt 18% des Grundmanas.
	* 'Prismatischer Mantel' (Arkan) wurde auf 3 Ränge erhöht, verringert jeglichen erlittenen Schaden um 1/2/3% und den Zeitraum des Verblassens von 'Unsichtbarkeit' um 1/2/3 Sekunden.
	* Die Zauberzeit von 'Pyroschlag' wurde auf 5 Sekunden verringert.
	* 'Geringen Fluch aufheben' wurde zu 'Fluch aufheben' umbenannt.
	* 'Zertrümmern' hat nun keine Voraussetzung mehr.
	* 'Langsamer Fall' kostet nun 6% des Grundmanas.
	* Die Manakosten von 'Verlangsamen' wurden verringert.
	* Wasserelementar beschwören: Reichweite von 'Wasserblitz' erhöht, Manakosten verringert. Reichweite von 'Eiskälte' erhöht, Manakosten erhöht.
	* Teleportzauber kosten nun 9% des Grundmanas.
	* 'Winterkälte' wurde auf 3 Ränge verringert. Frostschaden verursachende Zauber haben eine Chance von 33/66/100%, seinen Effekt auszulösen und erhöht die kritische Zaubertrefferchance von Arkan-, Feuer- und Frostzaubern. 

Paladine

	* Die skalierende Angriffskraft und Zaubermacht aller Siegel und Richturteile außer 'des Befehls' und 'des Blutes' wurde verringert.
	* Alle Auren wirken nun auf alle Mitglieder einer Gruppe oder eines Schlachtzugs, die sich in der Reichweite des Effekts befinden.
	* 'Vorahnung' (Schutz) wurde auf die Ebene 1 verschoben und erhöht jetzt die Ausweichchance um 1/2/3/4/5%.
	* Die Zauberwirkzeit von 'Schild des Rächers' (Schutz) ist nun auf 0,5 Sekunden gesenkt, die Dauer auf 10 Sekunden erhöht.
	* 'Zornige Vergeltung' ruft nicht mehr 'Vorahnung' hervor, die Schadenssteigerung ist auf 20% verringert. Heilung ist um 20% erhöht.
	* 'Segen der Freiheit' ist umbenannt worden in 'Hand der Freiheit'. Spieler können pro Paladin immer nur von einer Hand berührt werden. Der Zauber kostet jetzt 6% des Grundmanas.
	* 'Segen des Lichts' und 'Großer Segen des Lichts' wurden entfernt. Ihre Effekte sind in alle relevanten Fähigkeiten übergegangen.
	* 'Segen des Schutzes' ist umbenannt worden in 'Hand des Schutzes'. Spieler können pro Paladin immer nur von einer Hand berührt werden. Alle Ränge kosten jetzt 6% des Grundmanas.
	* 'Segen der Opferung' ist umbenannt worden in 'Hand der Aufopferung', besteht nur aus einem Rang und transferiert 20% des erlittenen Schadens an den Wirkenden. Die Dauer wurde auf 12 Sekunden verringert, die Abklingzeit auf 2 Minuten angehoben. Spieler können pro Paladin immer nur von einer Hand berührt werden. Der Zauber kostet jetzt 6% des Grundmanas.
	* 'Segen der Rettung' ist umbenannt worden in 'Hand der Rettung'. Die Gesamtbedrohung, die auf das Ziel wirkt, ist nun um 2% pro Sekunde für 10 Sekunden verringert, während außerdem aller gewirkter Schaden und Heilung um 10% verringert werden. Spieler können pro Paladin immer nur von einer Hand berührt werden. Der Zauber kostet jetzt 6% des Grundmanas.
	* 'Segen des Refugiums' wurde auf einen Rang reduziert, verringert nun jeglichen erlittenen Schaden um 3% und erzeugt beim Parieren, Ausweichen und Blocken Wut, Mana oder Runenmacht.
	* 'Weihe' skaliert nun mit Angriffskraft und Zaubermacht.
	* 'Überzeugung' (Vergeltung) erhöht nun die Chance auf einen kritischen Treffer mit allen Zaubern und Nahkampfangriffen.
	* 'Göttliche Weisheit' (Heilig) wurde auf Ebene 2 verschoben, steigert die Gesamtintelligenz um 3/6/9/12/15%.
	* Die Abklingzeit von 'Göttliches Eingreifen' wurde auf 20 Minuten gesenkt.
	* 'Göttlicher Schutz' und 'Gottesschild' kosten jetzt 3% des Grundmanas.
	* 'Göttlicher Schutz' verringert nun jeglichen erlittenen Schaden um 50% und erhöht die Zeit zwischen Angriffen um 100%.
	* 'Göttliche Bestimmung' (Vergeltung) verringert jetzt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, von Zaubern und Distanzangriffen getroffen zu werden um 1/2/3%.
	* 'Göttliche Stärke' (Heilig) ist in Ebene 1 der Kategorie 'Schutz' verschoben worden.
	* Die Manakosten von 'Exorzismus' wurden verringert und der Zauber skaliert nun mit Angriffskraft und Zaubermacht.
	* 'Auge um Auge' reflektiert nun 10/20% des Schadens aller kritischen Treffer.
	* 'Fanatismus' erhöht nun die Chance auf einen kritischen Treffer um 5/10/15/20/25%.
	* Die Dauer von 'Vorahnung' wurde auf 3 Minuten erhöht.
	* 'Großer Segen der Rettung' wurde entfernt.
	* 'Hammer der Gerechtigkeit' kostet jetzt 3% des Grundmanas.
	* 'Hammer des Zorns' wird nun als Vergeltungszauber behandelt anstatt wie zuvor Heilig. Die Manakosten wurden verringert, es ist nun ein Spontanzauber. Die Geschwindigkeit des Geschosses wurde erhöht, kann nun auf Ziele mit weniger als 35% Gesundheit angewandt werden und skaliert nun mit Angriffskraft und Zaubermacht. Die globale Abklingzeit beträgt nun 1,5 Sek.
	* 'Heilendes Licht' (Heilig) wurde auf Ebene 2 verschoben.
	* Die Abklingzeit von 'Heiliger Schild' (Schutz) wurde auf 8 Sekunden verringert.
	* Die Reichweite von 'Heiliger Schock' (Heilig) wurde geändert zu 20/40 Metern, wenn er auf Gegner/Freunde gewirkt wird. Die Abklingzeit wurde auf 6 Sekunden verringert.
	* 'Heiliger Zorn' ist nun ein Sofortzauber, der eine Betäubung von 3 Sekunden Dauer bewirkt. Die Abklingzeit wurde auf 30 Sekunden verringert und der Radius auf 10 Meter.
	* 'Illumination' (Heilig) wurde auf Ebene 3 verschoben.
	* 'Verbesserter Segen der Macht' wurde auf 10/20/30/40/50% erhöht
	* 'Verbesserte Aura der Konzentration' (Schutz) wurde in die Kategorie 'Heilig' verschoben.
	* 'Verbesserte Aura der Konzentration' wurde aus der Kategorie 'Schutz' in die Ebene 4 der Kategorie 'Heilig' verschoben.
	* 'Verbesserte Aura der Hingabe' (Schutz) wurde auf die Ebene 4 verschoben und auf 3 Ränge verringert. Sie erhöht nun die Rüstung der Aura der Hingabe um 17/34/50% und steigert jede Heilung an Einheiten, die von der Aura der Hingabe betroffen sind, um 1/2/3%.
	* Die Abklingzeit von 'Verbesserter Hammer der Gerechtigkeit' (Schutz) ist jetzt um 10/20/30 Sekunden verringert.
	* Der Bedrohungsbonus von 'Verbesserter Zorn der Gerechtigkeit' (Schutz) ist in den Grundzauber übergegangen. Das Talent verringert jedoch noch immer allen erlittenen Schaden um 2/4/6%.
	* 'Verbesserte Aura der Heiligkeit' (Vergeltung) ist in 'Geweihte Vergeltung' umbenannt worden. Alle Einheiten, auf welche die Aura der Vergeltung wirkt, verursachen 2% mehr Schaden.
	* 'Verbessertes Siegel der Rechtschaffenheit' (Heilig) ist auf Ebene 1 verschoben worden und zu 'Siegel der Reinen' umbenannt worden. Es wirkt nun auf 'Siegel der Rechtschaffenheit', 'Siegel der Vergeltung' und 'Siegel der Verderbnis'.
	* 'Verbessertes Siegel des Kreuzfahrers' (Vergeltung) ist umbenannt worden in 'Herz des Kreuzfahrers'. Seine Auswirkungen betreffen nun alle Richturteile.
	* 'Richturteil' wurde durch 3 neue Zauber ersetzt: 'Richturteil des Lichts', 'Richturteil der Weisheit' und 'Richturteil der Gerechtigkeit'. Alle Richturteilszauber gelten als Distanzangriffe, auf Grund der Mechaniken wie sie treffen und kritisch treffen. Der von ihnen verursachte Schaden basiert auf Angriffskraft und Zaubermacht.
		  o 'Richturteil des Lichts' heilt nun basierend auf der Angriffskraft und Zaubermacht des Paladins. Der Effekt kann nur einmal alle 4 Sekunden ausgelöst werden.
		  o 'Richturteil der Gerechtigkeit' verhindert nicht länger Furchteffekte, hindert jedoch nun NSCs an der Flucht (z. B. bei geringer Gesundheit).
		  o 'Richturteil der Weisheit' regeneriert nun Mana basierend auf der Angriffskraft und Zaubermacht des Paladins. Der Effekt kann nur einmal alle 4 Sekunden ausgelöst werden. 
	* 'Handauflegung' verbraucht nicht mehr alles Mana. Die Abklingzeit ist auf 20 Minuten verkürzt.
	* 'Präzision' wurde entfernt.
	* 'Reinen Herzens' (Heilig) wurde auf 2 Ränge verringert. Es verringert nun die Dauer von Fluch- und Krankheitseffekten um 25/50%.
	* 'Streben nach Gerechtigkeit' wurde auf 2 Ränge verringert, gewährt nun eine Bewegungstempoerhöhung von 8/15% und verringert die Chance, von Zaubern getroffen zu werden um 1/2%.
	* 'Verschanzen' (Schutz) wurde auf Ebene 2 verschoben.
	* Die Manakosten von 'Buße' (Vergeltung) wurden auf 9% des Grundmanas geändert. Die Dauer ist auf 1 Minute angehoben worden (im PvP-Modus 10 Sekunden Dauer). Es ist jetzt einsetzbar gegen Dämonen, Drachkin, Humanoide und Untote.
	* Der aus 'Aura der Vergeltung' erzeugte Schaden wurde angehoben. Jetzt wird auf Basis der Heiligzaubermacht der Schaden hinzugewonnen.
	* 'Rechtschaffene Verteidigung' kostet kein Mana mehr und die globale Abklingzeit wurde entfernt.
	* 'Zorn der Gerechtigkeit' steigert jetzt durch heiligen Schaden erzeugte Bedrohung um 90%.
	* 'Heilige Pflicht' verringert nun auch die Abklingzeit von 'Göttlicher Schutz'.
	* 'Geweihtes Licht' (Heilig) erhöht jetzt ebenfalls die kritische Zaubertrefferchance von 'Heiliger Schock'.
	* 'Aura der Heiligkeit' (Vergeltung) wurde entfernt.
	* Alle Siegel wurden auf einen Rang reduziert und kosten nun 14% des Grundmanas. Die Dauer wurde auf 2 Minuten erhöht und sie werden nicht länger verbraucht, wenn ein Richturteil gewirkt wird. Die Effekte können von allen waffenbasierenden Spezialfähigkeiten ausgelöst werden.
		  o 'Siegel des Blutes' erhöht nun den Schaden aller Richturteile um 45% des Waffenschadens.
		  o 'Siegel des Befehls' erhöht nun den Schaden aller Richturteile um 30% des Waffenschadens, 60% bei betäubten Zielen.
		  o 'Siegel des Rechtschaffenheit' verursacht Schaden basierend auf dem Tempo der Waffe, plus einem Wert, der auf Angriffskraft und Zaubermacht des Paladins basiert. Erhöht den Schaden aller Richturteile um 25%.
		  o 'Siegel der Vergeltung' ruft seinen Effekt nun bei jedem Waffenschwung hervor. Verursacht Schaden basierend auf Angriffskraft und Zaubermacht des Paladins. Jedes Mal, wenn dieser Effekt auf ein Ziel gewirkt, bzw. gestapelt wird, erhöht sich der Schaden aller Richturteile gegen dieses Ziel um 10%. 
	* 'Spiritueller Fokus' (Heilig) wurde auf Ebene 1 verschoben.
	* 'Gleichmut' (Schutz) ist auf Ebene 2 verschoben worden. Die Dauer von Betäubungseffekten ist nun um 10/20/30% verkürzt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Zaubern widerstanden wird, ist um 10/20/30% verringert.
	* Die Manakosten der Zauber 'Schlachtross beschwören' und 'Streitross beschwören', sowie ihre globale Abklingzeit wurden entfernt.
	* 'Zähigkeit' (Schutz) wurde auf Ebene 3 verschoben, verringert nun auch die Dauer von bewegungsverlangsamenden Effekten um 10/20/30/40/50%.
	* 'Untote vertreiben' (Ränge 1 und 2) wurde entfernt. 'Böses vertreiben' wird nun ab Stufe 24 gewährt, die Manakosten wurden auf 9% des Grundmanas geändert.
	* 'Unumstößlicher Glaube' (Heilig) ist auf Ebene 2 verschoben worden.
	* 'Rache' (Vergeltung) ist nur noch bis zu 2-mal stapelbar, von 3 verringert.
	* 'Rechtschaffene Schwächung' wurde auf zwei Ränge herabgesetzt und verringert die Attribute um 10/20%. 

Priester

	* Absolution: Dieses Talent hat mit 'Verbessertes inneres Feuer' im Talentbaum die Plätze getauscht.
	* Kreis der Heilung (Heilig): Funktioniert nun bei jedem Ziel im Schlachtzug des Zauberers. Außerdem geht dieser Heilungszauber nun intelligent vor, indem er innerhalb der Reichweite zuerst diejenigen Ziele mit der niedrigsten Gesundheit auswählt und heilt. Der Zauber hat jetzt eine Abklingzeit von 6 Sekunden. Die Schlangen aus der Schlangenfalle des Jägers werden nicht mehr geheilt.
	* Erleuchtung: Erhöht die gesamte Ausdauer, die Willenskraft und das Zaubertempo um 1/2/3/4/5%.
	* Fokussierter Wille (Disziplin): Auf Spieler wirkende Heileffekte werden jetzt um /4/5% gesteigert, anstatt um 4/7/10%.
	* Macht des Willens (Disziplin): Dieses Talent steigert nun den Zauberschaden um einen festen Betrag, anstatt die Zauber um einen prozentualen Betrag zu erhöhen. (Erhöht nun den Wert einer Zauberart um einen prozentualen Betrag, anstatt den Schaden des ausgewählten Zaubers). In anderen Worten, der Zauberschaden, der aus diesem Talent generiert wird, wird jetzt im Charakterblatt wiedergegeben, anstatt im Tooltip der Fertigkeit.
	* Fokussierte Macht: Erhöht den gesamten Zauberschaden und Heilung um 2/4%, erhöht jedoch nicht mehr die Trefferchance von 'Gedankenschlag' und 'Massenbannung'.
	* Heiliges Feuer: Die Zauberzeit wurde von 3,5 auf 2 Sekunden verringert. Der Schaden wurde um ca. 60% erhöht. Die Dauer für den Schaden-über-Zeit-Effekt wurde von 10 auf 7 Sekunden gesenkt. 'Heiliges Feuer ' hat jetzt eine Abklingzeit von 10 Sekunden.
	* Verbessertes inneres Feuer (Disziplin): Erhöht nun den Effekt des Zaubers 'Inneres Feuer' um 20/40/60% (Schließt sowohl die Bonuszaubermacht höherer Ränge des Zaubers mit ein als auch die Gesamtanzahl der Aufladungen).
	* Verbessertes Schattenwort: Schmerz (Schatten): Erhöht jetzt den Schaden, der von 'Schattenwort: Schmerz' erzeugt wird um 5/10%. Erhöht nicht mehr die Dauer von 'Schattenwort: Schmerz'.
	* 'Levitieren' kostet jetzt 3% des Grundmanas.
	* Brunnen des Lichts (Heilig): Die Zauberzeit wurde von 1,5 Sekunden auf 0,5 Sekunden gesenkt. Die Aufladungen wurden von 5 auf 10 erhöht. Der Effekt wird nun bei Angriffen abgebrochen, die mehr als 30% der Gesamtgesundheit des Spielers kosten. Die Abklingzeit beträgt nunmehr 3 Minuten, anstatt 5.
	* 'Gedankenkontrolle' besteht jetzt nur noch aus einem Rang und kostet 12% des Grundmanas.
	* 'Gedankenbesänftigung' besteht jetzt nur noch aus einem Rang und kostet 6% des Grundmanas. Es gibt keine Maximalstufe für Ziele mehr.
	* 'Gedankensicht' kostet jetzt 3% des Grundmanas.
	* Neues Talent: Verbesserter Willensentzug (Schatten): Gibt eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 50/100%, einen Bonus von 50% auf Willenskraft zu bekommen, nachdem durch 'Gedankenschlag' oder 'Schattenwort: Tod' ein kritischer Treffer gelandet wurde. Mana wird während des Wirkens mit einem Verhältnis von 25% regeneriert. Die Dauer beträgt 8 Sekunden.
	* Neues Talent: Polarität (Disziplin): Schaden und Heilung wird um 1/2/3/4/5% erhöht.
	* Schmerzunterdrückung (Disziplin): Die Abklingzeit wurde von 2 auf 3 Minuten erhöht.
	* Seele der Macht (Disziplin): Die Abklingzeit wurde von 3 Minuten auf 2 gesenkt.
	* Gebet der Besserung: Dieser Zauber kann nun kritisch treffen.
	* 'Psychischer Schrei' kostet nun 15% des Grundmanas.
	* Sengendes Licht (Heilig): Erhöht nun auch den Schaden von 'Heilige Nova' und 'Sühne'.
	* 'Untote fesseln' kostet jetzt 9% des Grundmanas.
	* Schattenfokus (Schatten): Dieses Talent besteht jetzt aus 3 Punkten, anstatt 5. Außerdem verringert es jetzt die Manakosten von Schattenzaubern um 2/4/6%.
	* Abhärtende Schatten (Schatten): Senkt jetzt den erlittenen körperlichen Schaden um 2/4%, allerdings nicht mehr die Chance, durch Zauber einen kritischen Treffer zu erleiden.
	* Schattengestalt (Schatten): Verfügt jetzt über eine immanente 30% Bedrohungsreduzierung. Kommt jetzt mit einer Gestaltwandel-Benutzeroberfläche.
	* Die globale Abklingzeit von 'Stille' (Schatten) wurde entfernt.
	* Schweigsame Entschlossenheit (Disziplin): Dieses Talent besteht jetzt aus 3 Punkten, anstatt 5.
	* Willensentzug (Schatten): Das Talent wurde von 5 auf 3 Punkte verringert. Führt jetzt auch zu 'Verbesserter Willensentzug'.
	* 'Zauberstab-Spezialisierung' (Disziplin) wurde entfernt. 

Schurken

	* 'Beruhigendes Gift' entfernt nun auch einen Wut-Effekt vom Ziel.
	* 'Klingenwendung' (Kampf) verleiht nun allen Schaden verursachenden Nahkampfangriffen eine Chance von 10% das Bewegungstempo für 4/8 Sek. um 70% zu verringern.
	* 'Tarnung' (Täuschung) wurde auf 3 Ränge reduziert. Erhöht nun das Bewegungstempo in Verstohlenheit um 5/10/15% und verringert die Abklingzeit von 'Verstohlenheit' um 2/4/6 Sek.
	* Die Abklingzeit von 'Mantel der Schatten' wurde auf 1,5 Min. erhöht.
	* 'Verkrüppelndes Gift' wurde auf einen Rang reduziert und verringert das Bewegungstempo um 70%.
	* 'Dolch-Spezialisierung' (Kampf) wurde zu 'Nahbereichsgefecht' umbenannt und auf Ebene 3 verschoben. Erhöht nun die kritische Trefferchance mit Dolchen und Faustwaffen um 1/2/3/4/5%.
	* Schaden verursachende Gifte skalieren nun mit der Angriffskraft.
	* 'Abgestumpfte Nerven' (Meucheln) wurde auf 3 Ränge reduziert und verringert nun jeglichen erlittenen Schaden um 2/4/6%.
	* 'Abwehr' (Kampf) wurde auf 3 Ränge reduziert, erhöht die Parierchance um 2/4/6%.
	* Die Reichweite für 'Falle entschärfen' wurde auf 20 Meter erhöht, die Zauberzeit wurde verringert und es erfordert nun Verstohlenheit.
	* 'Beidhändigkeits-Spezialisierung' (Kampf) wurde auf Ebene 1 verschoben.
	* 'Flüchtigkeit' (Täuschung) wurde auf Ebene 3 verschoben, verringert nun die Abklingzeit von 'Verschwinden' und 'Blenden' um 30/60 Sek. und von 'Mantel der Schatten' um 15/30 Sek.
	* Die Energieregeneration sollte nun flüssiger vonstatten gehen.
	* 'Durchhaltevermögen' (Kampf) verringert nun die Abklingzeit von 'Entrinnen' und 'Sprinten' um 30/60 Sek.
	* 'Vergiften' erhöht nun auch 2 bis 6 Sek. lang die Chance, das Ziel mit Giften zu erreichen, um 25% (basierend auf Combopunkten).
	* Die Abklingzeiten von 'Entrinnen', 'Sprinten' und 'Verschwinden' wurden auf 3 Minuten verringert.
	* 'Schwächen aufspüren' (Meucheln) ist jetzt ein passives Talent, wurde auf 3 Ränge reduziert und erhöht den Schaden offensiver Fähigkeiten um 3/6/9%.
	* 'Faustwaffen-Spezialisierung' (Kampf) wurde entfernt.
	* 'Leichtfüßig' (Meucheln) verringert nun die Dauer von Effekten, die Bewegung behindern, um 25/50%, anstatt die Widerstandschance zu erhöhen.
	* 'Solarplexus' besteht jetzt nur noch aus einem Rang und erzeugt Schaden, der auf Angriffskraft basiert.
	* 'Verbesserter Hinterhalt' (Täuschung) wurde auf Ebene 4 verschoben und auf 2 Ränge mit 25/50% reduziert.
	* 'Verbessertes Ausweiden' (Meucheln) erhöht nun den Schaden um 7/14/20%.
	* 'Verbessertes Rüstung schwächen' (Meucheln) verringert nun die Energiekosten um 5/10% und erhöht nicht länger die Dauer.
	* 'Verbesserte Gifte' (Meucheln) erhöht nun die Chance, das Ziel mit Giften zu erreichen, um 5/10/15/20/25%.
	* 'Verbessertes Zerhäckseln' (Kampf) wurde auf 2 Ränge reduziert und erhöht die Dauer um 25/50%.
	* 'Verbessertes Sprinten' (Kampf) wurde auf Ebene 4 verschoben.
	* 'Initiative' (Täuschung) wurde auf Ebene 4 verschoben und auf eine Chance von 33/66/100% erhöht.
	* 'Tritt' besteht jetzt nur noch aus einem Rang und verursacht keinen Schaden mehr.
	* 'Tödlichkeit' (Meucheln) beeinflusst nun auch 'Riposte'.
	* 'Blitzartige Reflexe' (Kampf) wurde auf Ebene 4 verschoben.
	* 'Streitkolben-Spezialisierung' (Kampf) betäubt den Feind nicht länger und ignoriert nun 3/6/9/12/15% der Rüstung des Ziels.
	* 'Meister der Täuschung' (Täuschung) wurde auf 3 Ränge reduziert.
	* 'Gedankenbenebelndes Gift' wurde auf einen Rang reduziert und verringert das Zaubertempo um 60%.
	* 'Mord' (Meucheln) wurde auf Ebene 6 verschoben und erhöht den Schaden um 2/4%.
	* 'Verstümmeln' (Meucheln) benötigt nicht länger, dass sich der Spieler hinter dem Ziel befindet.
	* 'Nerven aus Stahl' (Kampf) verringert nun den erlittenen Schaden, während Betäubungs- oder Angsteffekte wirken, um 15/30%.
	* 'Günstige Gelegenheit' (Täuschung) wurde auf 2 Ränge mit 10/20% verringert.
	* 'Schloss knacken' und 'Falle entschärfen' bedarf nicht länger Diebeswerkzeugs.
	* Die Fähigkeit zum Herstellen von Giften wurde entfernt. Alle Gifte können nun fertig bei Händlern gekauft werden.
	* 'Präzision' (Kampf) erhöht nun auch die Chance, mit Giftangriffen zu treffen, um 1/2/3/4/5%.
	* Die Dauer von 'Konzentration' (Täuschung) wurde auf 20 Sek. erhöht, die Abklingzeit auf 20 Sek. verringert.
	* 'Vorbereitung' (Täuschung) setzt nicht länger die Abklingzeit von 'Konzentration' zurück.
	* 'Unerbittliche Stöße' (Täuschung) wurde auf Ebene 1 von 'Täuschung' verschoben und hat nun 5 Ränge mit Chancen von 4/8/12/16/20%.
	* 'Riposte' (Kampf) entwaffnet Ziele nicht mehr, sondern verlangsamt deren Nahkampfangriffe um 20% und verleiht einen Combopunkt.
	* 'Gezahnte Klingen' (Täuschung) wurde auf Ebene 3 verschoben.
	* Die Chance, durch 'Reinlegen' (Täuschung) einen Combopunkt zu erhalten, wurde auf 33/66/100% erhöht.
	* 'Schattenschritt' (Täuschung) kann nicht länger verwendet werden, wenn man festgewurzelt ist.
	* 'Überraschungsangriffe' (Kampf) erhöht nun auch den Schaden von 'Blutsturz'.
	* Für 'Verschwinden' wird kein Blitzstrahlpulver mehr benötigt.
	* 'Lebenskraft' (Meucheln) wurde auf Ebene 3 verschoben.
	* 'Üble Gifte' (Meucheln) wurde auf 3 Ränge verringert. Der durch Gifte und 'Vergiften' erzeugte Schaden wurde auf 7/14/20% erhöht. Bannwiderstand wird nun um 10/20/30% erhöht.
	* Wundgift ist nicht länger stapelbar und verringert Heilung um 50%. 

Schamanen

	* Alle Totems zählen nun zur Kategorie 'körperlich' und gelten nicht mehr als Magie.
	* Vorahnung (Verstärkung): Ist jetzt ein 3-Punkte-Talent anstatt vormals ein 5-Punkte-Talent und verringert nun die Dauer von Entwaffnungseffekten um 16/25/50%.
	* Wissen der Ahnen (Verstärkung): Erhöhte zuvor das gesamte Mana um 2/4/6/8/10%. Erhöht stattdessen nun die Intelligenz um 2/4/6%.
	* Ruf der Flamme (Elementar): Erhöht nun zusätzlich den Schaden Eures Zaubers 'Lavaexplosion' um 2/4/6%.
	* Ruf des Donners (Elementar): Erhöht nun auch die kritische Trefferchance Eures Zaubers 'Donner'.
	* 'Erschütterung' (Elementar) erhöht nun den Schaden Eurer Zauber 'Donner' und 'Lavaexplosion'.
	* 'Konvektion' (Elementar) hat nun 3 Punkte und nicht mehr 5. Verringert nun die Manakosten der Zauber 'Donner' und 'Lavaexplosion'.
	* Das Talent 'Griff der Erde' (Elementar) wurde von Ebene 2 auf Ebene 1 verschoben.
	* Das Talent 'Elementarverwüstung' (Elementar) wurde von Ebene 4 auf Ebene 2 verschoben.
	* Elementarfokus (Elementar): Kann nun auch von 'Geringe Welle der Heilung' und 'Welle der Heilung' ausgelöst und auf alle Heilzauber angewandt werden.
	* 'Elementarfuror' (Elementar) hat nun 'Elementarfokus' als Vorraussetzung.
	* Elementare Präzision (Elementar): Die Trefferchance wurde auf 1/2/3% von 2/4/6% verringert, jedoch wurde die verringerte Bedrohung von 4/7/10% auf 10/20/30% erhöht.
	* Das Talent 'Stärkungstotems' (Verstärkung) wurde von Ebene 2 auf Ebene 1 verschoben.
	* 'Totem der Flammenzunge' ist nun ein einfaches Zauberschadenstotem. Alle Ränge wurden modifiziert.
	* Totem der Flammenzunge: Verleiht nun passiv Zauberschaden.
	* Der Verlangsamungseffekt von 'Frostbrand' wurde von 25% auf 50% erhöht.
	* Das Wirken von 'Geisterwolf' kostet nun 13% des Grundmanas.
	* Das 'Totem der luftgleichen Anmut' wurde entfernt (der Beweglichkeitsbonus wird nun von 'Totem der Erdstärke' verliehen).
	* Geschick der Heilung (Wiederherstellung): 'Pfad der Heilung' und 'Seelenstärke der Ahnen' werden nun vom Bannungswiderstand dieses Talentes beeinflusst.
	* 'Verbesserte Feuertotems' (Elementar) ist nun (wieder) 'Verbessertes Totem der Feuernova'. Das Talent verleiht nun eine Chance von 50/100%, alle Ziele im Wirkungsradius 2 Sek. lang zu betäuben.
	* 'Verbesserter Blitzschlagschild' (Verstärkung) ist nun 'Verbesserte Schilde' und ein Talent der Ebene 2.
	* 'Segen der Natur' erhöht nicht länger auf Basis der Intelligenz die Zaubermacht. Sein Effekt wurde von 10/20/30% auf 5/10/15% verringert. Diese Änderung resultiert aus dem neuen Zaubermachtsystem. Spieler sollten wenig bis keine Auswirkung auf die Heilzauber bemerken.
	* 'Verbesserter Wasserschild' wurden ab Stufe 20 neue Ränge hinzugefügt (Stufe 20, 27, 34, 41, 48, 55, 62, 69).
	* Neuer Zauber: Waffe des Erdenkinds: Erfüllt die Waffe des Schamanen mit irdischem Leben. Erhöht die verursachte Heilung um X und jede Heilung hat eine Chance von 20%, auf dem Ziel den Effekt 'Erdenkind' auszulösen, der im Verlauf von 12 Sek. zusätzliche Heilung verursacht. Hält 30 Minuten lang an.
	* Neues Talent: Geistläuterung (Wiederherstellung): Läutert den Geist eines freundlich gesonnenen Ziels und entfernt jeweils 1 Gifteffekt, 1 Krankheitseffekt und 1 Flucheffekt.
	* Neues Talent: Elementarschilde (Verstärkung): Erhöht den Schaden der Kugelblitze um 5/10/15%, erhöht die Menge des verliehenen Manas der Manaschildkugeln um 5/10/15% und erhöht die verursachte Heilung der Erdschildkugeln um 5/10/15%.
	* Neues Talent: Geistige Gewandtheit (Verstärkung): Erhöht Eure Angriffskraft um 33/66/100% Eurer Intelligenz.
	* Neues Talent: 'Kraft der Gezeiten' (Wiederherstellung) erhöht die Chance auf einen kritischen Effekt der Zauber 'Welle der Heilung', 'Geringe Welle der Heilung' und 'Kettenheilung' um 60%. Jede kritische Heilung verringert diese Chance um 20%. Hält 20 Sekunden lang an.
	* Die Ränge 5 bis 9 des Zaubers 'Felsbeißer' wurden entfernt. Er soll ab Stufe 30 vom Zauber 'Waffe des Windzorns' ersetzt werden.
	* Gestaltwandeln hebt nicht länger 'Wasserwandeln' auf.
	* Totem der Steinklaue: Die Gesundheit dieses Totems wird um 5% der gesamten Gesundheit des Schamanen erhöht.
	* 'Totem der Steinhaut' erhöht nun den Rüstungswert anstatt körperlichen Schaden zu reduzieren.
	* Weitreichender Sturm (Elementar): Erhöht nun den Radius Eures Zaubers 'Donner' um 10/20%.
	* 'Totem der Erdstärke' erhöht nun auch Beweglichkeit.
	* Die Reichweite aller "freundlichen Totems" wurde von 20 Metern auf 30 erhöht.
	* Gezeitenfokus (Restoration): Funktioniert nun mit 'Erdschild'.
	* Das Talent 'Totembeherrschung' wurde entfernt und durch 'Kraft der Gezeiten' ersetzt.
	* 'Totem der beruhigenden Winde' wurde entfernt (kompensiert wird dies durch Modifikationen der Grundbedrohung von Spielern und/oder Tank-Fähigkeiten).
	* 'Entfesselte Wut' wirkt sich nun auf den gesamten Schlachtzug aus.
	* 'Totem des Windzorns' ist nun ein gleichbleibendes Nahkampftempototem. Alle Ränge wurden modifiziert.
	* 'Totem der Windmauer' wurde entfernt.
	* 'Totem des stürmischen Zorns' verleiht nun lediglich einen Bonus von 10% auf die Zaubertempowertung. 

Hexenmeister

	* 'Nachwirkung' (Zerstörung) hat nun nicht mehr 5, sondern 2 Punkte.
	* Der Begleiter erlernt nun seine Fähigkeiten und Zauber mit jeder Stufe automatisch. Dämonenausbilder werden entfernt.
	* Vermeidung (Teufelswache): Verringert nun den durch Bereichseffekte erlittenen Schaden um zusätzliche 80% und wird für die Sukkubus, den Wichtel, Leerwandler und die Teufelswache automatisch auf Stufe 10 erlernt.
	* 'Dunkle Macht' verringert nun die Zauberzeit des Zaubers 'Heimsuchung'.
	* 'Blutpakt' wirkt sich nun auf den gesamten Schlachtzug aus (nicht bloß auf die eigene Gruppe).
	* Katastrophe (Zerstörung): Erhöht nun zusätzlich die Trefferchance mit Zerstörungszaubern um 1% pro Punkt.
	* Schatten verzehren (Leerwandler): Die Dauer wurde auf 6 Sekunden verringert, der Effekt um 66% erhöht. Erhöht nun auch die Verstohlenheitsentdeckung aller nahen Verbündeten während des Kanalisierens um ein erhebliches Maß.
	* 'Fluch der Tollkühnheit' verhindert nun keine Furcht-Effekte mehr, sondern, dass NSCs nicht mehr flüchten (z.B. bei niedriger Gesundheit).
	* Dunkler Pakt: Der Tooltip wurde aktualisiert, um mit ähnlichen Effekten konsistent zu sein und stellt nun 200% des vom beschworenen Dämon entzogenen Manas wieder her, von 100% erhöht.
	* Dämonenrüstung: Erhöht nun die verursachte Heilung von Zaubern und Effekten um 20%, regeneriert jedoch während des Kampfes keine Gesundheit mehr.
	* 'Dämonenhaut', 'Dämonenrüstung' und 'Teufelsrüstung' gelten nicht mehr als magische Effekte und können deswegen nicht mehr gebannt werden.
	* Dämonische Opferung: Der Effekt des Sukkubus wurde von 15% auf 10% erhöhten Schattenschaden verringert. Der Effekt des Wichtels wurde von 15% auf 10% erhöhten Feuerschaden verringert. Der Effekt der Teufelswache erhöht nun den Feuer- und Schattenschaden, anstatt wie zuvor nur Schatten.
	* Verdammniswache: Gesundheit um 20%, Mana um 24% erhöht.
	* 'Glutsturm' verringert nun die Zauberzeit von 'Verbrennen' um 0,1/0,2/0,3/0,4/0,5 Sekunden.
	* Teufelsrüstung: Erhöht nun den Zauberschaden um 30% Eurer gesamten Willenskraft, erhöht jedoch nicht länger die verursachte Heilung von Zaubern und Effekten um 20%.
	* Teufelswache: Gesundheit um 10% erhöht.
	* Teufelsjäger: 'Paranoia' und 'Besudeltes Blut' wurden durch 'Teufelsintelligenz' und 'Schattenbiss' ersetzt.
	* Teufelsintelligenz (Teufelsjäger): Erhöht die gesamte Intelligenz und die Willenskraft aller Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitglieder um 3%. Hält bis Abbruch an.
	* 'Teufelsausdauer' (Dämonologie) wurde mit 'Teufelsintelligenz' zu 'Teuflische Vitalität' verschmolzen.
	* 'Schreckensgeheul' kostet nun 15% des Grundmanas.
	* Höllenbestie: Abklingzeit von 1 Stunde auf 15 Minuten verringert. Dauer von 5 Minuten auf 1 Minute verringert. Gesundheit um 30%, Schaden um 60% und Rüstung um 30% erhöht.
	* Wichtel: Gesundheit um 20%, Rüstung um 16%, Manaregeneration um 200% erhöht.
	* 'Verbesserter Fluch der Schwäche' (Gebrechen) wurde durch 'Gebrechlichkeit' ersetzt. Dieser Zauber erhöht den Effekt von 'Fluch der Schwäche' um 10/20% und den Effekt von 'Fluch der Tollkühnheit' um 10/20%.
	* Das Talent 'Verbesserter Dämonensklave' (Dämonologie) wurde von Ebene 5 auf Ebene 5 verschoben.
	* 'Verbesserte Schmerzenspeitsche' (Zerstörung) und 'Verbesserter Feuerblitz' (Zerstörung) wurden zu 'Dämonische Macht' verschmolzen.
	* 'Verbesserter Schattenblitz' (Zerstörung): Erhöhte zuvor den Schaden Eurer nächsten Schattenzauber um zuvor 4/8/12/16/20%, wurde nun auf 3/6/9/12/15% erhöht.
	* Mananachschub: Der Tooltip wurde aktualisiert, um mit ähnlichen Effekten konsistent zu sein.
	* Meister der Dämonologie (Dämonologie): Die meisten Effekte wurden geändert.
		  o 'Meister der Dämonologie' &#8211; Teufelswache (Dämonologie) - Erhöht nun jeglichen Schaden um 1/2/3/4/5% und verringert jeglichen vom Hexenmeister erlittenen Schaden um 1/2/3/4/5%.
		  o 'Meister der Dämonologie' &#8211; Wichtel (Dämonologie) - Erhöht nun den Feuerschaden um 1/2/3/4/5% und die kritische Trefferchance aller Feuerzauber um 1/2/3/4/5%.
		  o 'Meister der Dämonologie' &#8211; Sukkubus (Dämonologie) - Erhöht nun den Schattenschaden um 1/2/3/4/5% und die kritische Trefferchance aller Schattenzauber um 1/2/3/4/5%. 
	* 'Netherschutz' wurde überarbeitet. Es verleiht nun eine Chance von 10/20/30%, nach dem Treffer durch einen Zauber, Schaden dieser Zauberart 10 Sekunden lang um 60% zu verringern.
	* Neues Talent: Dämonische Energie (Dämonologie): Verleiht dem beschworenen Dämon für kurze Zeit Macht.
	* Neues Talent: Ausrottung (Gebrechen): Jedes Wirkungsintervall der Zauber 'Verderbnis', 'Lebensentzug' und 'Fluch der Pein' haben eine Chance von 5/10/15%, die Zaubertempowertung 8 Sek. lang um 20% zu erhöhen. Dieser Effekt unterliegt einer Abklingzeit von 10 Sek.
	* Neues Talent: Verbesserter Teufelsjäger (Gebrechen): Der Teufelsjäger regeneriert Mana entsprechend 50/100% des durch seine Fähigkeit 'Schattenbiss' verursachten Schadens. Zudem wird der Effekt der 'Teufelsintelligenz' des Teufelsjägers um 1/2% erhöht.
	* Neues Talent: Geschmolzener Kern (Zerstörung): Eure Schattenzauber und -effekte, die Schaden über Zeit verursachen, haben eine Chance von 5/10/15%, den Schaden Eurer Feuerzauber 6 Sek. lang um 10% zu erhöhen.
	* Feuerschwall (Zerstörung): Wirkt sich jetzt auch auf 'Feuersbrunst' aus.
	* Feuerregen (Verdammniswache): Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den jeder Tick von 'Feuerregen' seine Manakosten abzog.
	* Ritual der Seelen: Aufladungen von 10 auf 25 erhöht.
	* Schattenbiss (Teufelsjäger): Verursacht Schattenschaden, plus einen zusätzlichen Effekt, der weitere 5% Schattenschaden über Zeit zufügt. Abklingzeit von 6 Sekunden.
	* Schattenfurie (Zerstörung): Kann nun beim Laufen gewirkt werden. Die Betäubungsdauer wurde von 2 auf 3 Sek. verlängert.
	* Seelenverbindung (Dämonologie) ist nun ein Talent für 11 Punkte (zuvor 31), doch der 5% Schadensbonus dieses Talents wurde entfernt. Zusätzlich dazu wurde der von 'Seelenverbindung' absorbierte Schaden von 20% auf 15% verringert.
	* Seelenentzug (Gebrechen): Erhöht nun zusätzlich den verursachten Schaden von 'Seelendieb'.
	* Seelensteine erzeugen nun einen Eintrag im Kampflog, der anzeigt, wer den Seelenstein wirkte und wer ihn erhielt.
	* Die globale Abklingzeit von 'Zaubersperre' (Teufelsjäger) wurde entfernt.
	* Sukkubus: Gesundheit um 20%, Rüstung um 22% erhöht.
	* Die Manakosten der Zauber 'Schreckensross herbeirufen' und 'Teufelsross beschwören', sowie ihre globale Abklingzeit wurden entfernt.
	* 'Unterdrückung' (Gebrechen) hat nun 3 Punkte, nicht mehr 5. Erhöht nun die Trefferchance von Gebrechenzaubern um 1/2/3%, statt wie zuvor 1/2/3/4/5%.
	* Instabiles Gebrechen (Gebrechen): Die Dauer des Stilleeffekts wurde von 5 auf 3 Sek. verkürzt.
	* Leerwandler: Gesundheit um 20%, Schaden um 16% erhöht. Die Angriffskraft, die der Leerwandler durch den Zauberschaden seines Meisters gewinnt, wurde um 45% erhöht. 

Krieger

	* Vorahnung (Schutz): Erhöht nun die Chance auszuweichen um 1/2/3/4/5% und ist nun ein Talent der Ebene 2.
	* 'Blutwahnsinn' (Furor) regeneriert nun im Verlauf von 6 Sek. 2/4/6% der gesamten Gesundheit.
	* 'Blutraserei' (Waffen) wurde auf Ebene 9 verschoben, erhöht nun den verursachten körperlichen Schaden um 1/2%.
	* Blutdurst (Furor) stellt nun Gesundheit basierend auf einem Prozentsatz der gesamten Gesundheit wieder her.
	* Herausforderungsruf: Die Abklingzeit wurde auf 3 Minuten verringert.
	* 'Erschütternder Schlag' (Schutz) verursacht nun Schaden basierend auf der Angriffskraft.
	* Todeswunsch (Furor): Die Immunität gegen Furchteffekte wurde entfernt.
	* 'Todeswunsch' nimmt nun die Position von 'Weitreichende Stöße' ein und anders herum.
	* 'Tiefe Wunden' (Waffen) erfordert nun 'Durchbohren' und verursacht im Verlauf von 6 Sek. 16/32/48% des Waffenschadens.
	* 'Verteidigungshaltung' erhöht nun die erzeugte Bedrohung um 45%.
	* 'Trotz' (Schutz) wurde entfernt und durch 'Anstacheln' ersetzt. Die Fähigkeit nimmt nun eine neue Position auf Ebene 2 ein.
	* Die Wutkosten für 'Entwaffnen' wurden auf 15 verringert.
	* 'Wutanfall' (Furor) erhöht nun den verursachten Schaden um 3/6/9/12/15%. Die Beschränkung auf die Anzahl von Angriffen wurde entfernt.
	* 'Kniesehne' hat jetzt nur noch einen Rang und verursacht keinen Schaden mehr.
	* 'Durchbohren' (Waffen) wurde auf Ebene 3 verschoben und benötigt nicht länger 'Tiefe Wunden'.
	* 'Verbesserte Berserkerwut' (Furor) erzeugt nun 10/20 Wut.
	* 'Verbesserter Blutrausch' (Schutz) erhöht nun die generierte Wut von Effekten, die sofort wirken, und Effekten, die über Zeit wirken, um 25/50%.
	* 'Verbesserter Sturmangriff' (Waffen) erzeugt nun 5/10 Wut.
	* 'Verbesserte Verteidigungshaltung' (Schutz) wurde auf 2 Ränge reduziert und verringert nun den erlittenen Zauberschaden um 3/6% und verleiht jedem Blocken, Parieren und Ausweichen eine Chance von 50/100%, den Krieger in Wut zu versetzen, wodurch er 12 Sek. lang 5/10% mehr Schaden verursacht.
	* 'Verbessertes Entwaffnen' (Schutz) wurde auf 2 Ränge reduziert, verringert nun die Abklingzeit von 'Entwaffnen' um 10/20 Sek. und erhöht den erlittenen Schaden entwaffneter Ziele um 5/10%.
	* 'Verbesserte Disziplin' (Waffen) wurde entfernt.
	* 'Verbesserter tödlicher Stoß' (Waffen) erhöht nun den Schaden um 2/4/6/8/10%, verringert aber nicht länger die Abklingzeit.
	* 'Verbessertes Verwunden' (Waffen) wurde auf 2 Ränge mit 25/50% verringert.
	* 'Verbesserte Rache' (Schutz) erhöht nun den durch 'Rache' verursachen Schaden um 10/20% und verleiht eine Chance von 25/50%, das Ziel zu betäuben.
	* 'Verbesserter Schildschlag' (Schutz) erhöht nun auch den Schaden der Fähigkeit 'Schildschlag' um 5/10%.
	* 'Verbesserter Schildblock' (Schutz) hat nun 2 Ränge und verkürzt die Abklingzeit von 'Schildblock' um 5/10 Sek. Die Anzahl abgewehrter Angriffe wird nun nicht mehr erhöht.
	* 'Verbesserter Schildwall' erhöht nun die Schadensverringerung um zusätzliche 5/10% und verringert die Abklingzeit um 30/60 Sekunden.
	* 'Verbessertes Zerschmettern' (Furor) wurde zu 'Waffen' verschoben.
	* 'Verbessertes Rüstung zerreißen' (Schutz) wurde in 'Durchstechen' umbenannt und auf 2 Ränge verringert. Verringert die Wutkosten um 1/2 Punkte.
	* 'Verbesserter Spott' (Schutz) wurde entfernt. Der Effekt ist nun Standard.
	* 'Verbesserter Wirbelwind' (Furor) erhöht nun den Schaden von 'Wirbelwind' um 10/20%, verringert aber nicht länger die Abklingzeit.
	* 'Eiserner Wille' (Waffen) hat nun 3 Ränge und verringert die Dauer von Betäubungs- und Bezauberungseffekten um 10/20/30%.
	* 'Letztes Gefecht' (Schutz): Die Abklingzeit wurde auf 6 Min. verkürzt.
	* 'Streitkolben-Spezialisierung' (Waffen) ignoriert nun 3/6/9/12/15% der Rüstung des Ziels.
	* 'Spöttischer Schlag' hat jetzt nur noch einen Rang, verursacht keinen Waffenschaden mehr und kann auch in Verteidigungshaltung ausgeführt werden. Die Abklingzeit wurde auf 1 Min. verkürzt.
	* 'Überwältigen' hat jetzt nur noch einen Rang und verursacht keinen Bonusschaden mehr (d.h. nur noch Waffenschaden).
	* 'Axt- und Stangenspezialisierung' (Waffen) erhöht nun zusätzlich den durch kritische Treffer verursachten Schaden von Äxten und Stangenwaffen um 1/2/3/4/5%.
	* 'Präzision' (Furor) wurde auf Ebene 5 verschoben.
	* 'Zuschlagen' hat jetzt nur noch einen Rang und verursacht keinen Schaden mehr.
	* 'Toben' lässt nun alle Gruppen- oder Schlachtzugsmitglieder innerhalb von 20 Metern um den Krieger toben, wodurch ihre kritische Nahkampftrefferchance 10 Sek. lang um 5% erhöht wird, wenn der Krieger einen kritischen Nahkampftreffer erzielt.
	* 'Tollkühnheit' erhöht nun die kritische Trefferchance der nächsten 3 Angriffe mit Spezialfähigkeiten um 100% und hält 12 Sekunden lang an. Abklingzeit auf 5 Minuten verringert.
	* Die Dauer von 'Gegenschlag' wurde auf 12 Sekunden verringert, die Aufladungen auf 12 und die Abklingzeit auf 5 Minuten verringert.
	* 'Schildhieb' hat jetzt nur noch einen Rang und verursacht Schaden anhand eines gewissen Prozentsatzes des Rüstungswertes.
	* 'Schildblock' erhöht nun die Chance, zu blocken, und den abgewehrten Schaden für die nächsten 10 Sekunden um 100%. Die Abklingzeit wurde auf 60 Sek. verlängert, die Wutkosten verringert.
	* 'Schildschlag' steht nun allen Kriegern ab Stufe 40 zur Verfügung.
	* 'Schild-Spezialisierung' (Schutz) wurde auf Ebene 1 verschoben und erhöht nun die Wut um 2 Punkte pro erfolgreich abgewehrten Angriff.
	* 'Schildwall' verringert nun 12 Sek. lang jeglichen erlittenen Schaden um 50%, die Abklingzeit wurde auf 5 Minuten verringert.
	* 'Schwert-Spezialisierung' (Waffen) kann nun nicht mehr öfter als ein Mal alle 6 Sek. ausgelöst werden.
	* Die Abklingzeit von 'Spott' wurde auf 8 Sek. verringert.
	* Der Schaden von 'Donnerknall' wurde erhöht, sowie die Abklingzeit.
	* 'Zähigkeit' (Schutz) wurde auf Ebene 3 verschoben. Verringert nun auch die Dauer von bewegungseinschränkenden Effekten um 10/20/30/40/50%. 

PvP

	* Arena
		  o Stärkungszauber, die eine verbleibende Dauer von 30 Sekunden oder weniger haben, werden nun entfernt, sobald das Spiel startet. Der Magierzauber 'Unsichtbarkeit' ist von dieser Änderung nicht betroffen. 

Berufe

	* Neuer Beruf: Inschriftenkunde kann nun bis 375 erlernt werden. 

Benutzerinterface

	* Neues Feature: Der Kalender - um ihn zu nutzen, einfach auf das neue Kalendersymbol am oberen rechten Rand der Minikarte klicken. Im Kalender sind Ingame-Events vermerkt, er macht die Zeitplanung von Schlachtzügen möglich und vieles mehr.
	* Neue Haus- und Reittieränderungen: Haus- und Reittiere können nun über den Reiter 'Haustiere' im Charakterfester eingesehen werden. Sie können nun, ähnlich wie Zauber oder Fähigkeiten, erlernt werden. Sobald das Haus- oder Reittier erlernt wurde, wird sein Symbol aus dem Inventar des Charakters gelöscht und unter dem entsprechenden Reiter im Charakterfester erscheinen. Somit rauben Stubentiger, Pferde & Co. in Rucksack und Bank keinen Platz mehr!
		  o Verlorene Haustiere und Reittiere (einmalige Questbelohnungen) können durch einen Besuch bei einem Stallmeister wieder erworben werden. 
	* Eine neue Bedrohungswarnung ist nun verfügbar und funktioniert derzeit in Dungeons.
	* Eine Fokusanzeige ist nun verfügbar. Durch einen Rechtsklick auf die Statusanzeige eines Ziels kann im Menü &#8220;Fokus setzen&#8221; ausgewählt werden. Das Fokusfester wird nur angezeigt, wenn ein Fokusziel gesetzt ist. In den Optionen (Kampf) können auch Shift, Alt oder Strg als "Taste für Fokuszauber" festgelegt werden. Wird diese Fokuszaubertaste gedrückt, während eine Aktion ausgelöst wird, wird der Fokus als Ziel gewählt, nicht das aktuelle Ziel.
	* Verlorene Wappenröcke (einmalige Questbelohnungen) können nun bei einem Wappenrockverkäufer wieder erworben werden.
	* Verlorene Schlüssel (einmalige Questbelohnungen) können von einem Schmied wiederhergestellt werden.
	* Fehlermeldungen sollten nun seltener angezeigt werden.
	* Handelsfertigkeiten können nun verlinkt werden, indem bei gedrückter Hochstelltaste auf das jeweilige Gegenstandssymbol geklickt wird.
	* Quests können mit Gruppenmitgliedern nun unabhängig von der Entfernung geteilt werden.
	* Quests können mit Gruppenmitgliedern nun geteilt werden, indem die Quest in den Gruppenchat verlinkt wird.
	* Quests können in Schlachtzügen geteilt werden, nicht jedoch auf Schlachtfeldern.
	* Zufällig generierte Tagesquests können nun geteilt werden, allerdings nur am gleichen Tag, an dem die Quest angenommen wurde.
	* Über dem Spielerportrait wird nun ein 5-minütiger Timer erscheinen, der die Abklingzeit des PvP-Status herunterzählt.
	* Das Emote /kauern (/cower) ist nun animiert.
	* Makros und Tastaturkonfiguration sind nun serverseitig gespeichert, sodass sie beim Einloggen auf einem anderen Rechner nicht neu konfiguriert werden müssen.
	* Mit Shift-Klick Post entnehmen: An Post angehängtes Geld und Gegenstände können nun automatisch entnommen werden, ohne den Brief zu öffnen. Diese Standardeinstellung kann über 'Post schnell entnehmen' in den Interface-Optionen (Steuerung) eingestellt werden.
	* Änderungen am Kampflog:
		  o Das Kampflog unterscheidet nun zwischen Zauberfehlschlag, weil das Ziel widerstanden hat, und Zauberfehlschlag, weil das Ziel verfehlt wurde. Während zuvor beide Fälle als "Widerstanden" angezeigt wurden, wird ein am Ziel vorbeigehender Zauber nun als "Verfehlt" gelistet.
		  o Überheilung (Overheal) wird nun vom Kampflog erfasst.
		  o Wird eine Schadensquelle komplett negiert (z.B. durch einen Schildblock, einen vollständigen Widerstand oder einen Schadensschild wie "Machtwort: Schild"), wird der abgehaltene Schaden nun angezeigt. 

Gegenstände

	* Druiden und Schamanen können nun Gegenstände benutzen, während sie sich in einem gestaltverändertem Zustand befinden.
	* Der 'Abysssplitter' gewährt nun einen passiven Bonus von 15 Ausdauer, er entfernt jedoch nicht mehr die Notwendigkeit, für das Beschwören eines Leerwandlers einen Seelensplitter zu verbrauchen.
	* Das 'Auge eines Teufelssauriers' erhöht nun für kurze Zeit die Angriffskraft des Begleiters, anstatt seiner kritischen Trefferchance. Es gewährt zudem eine geringe Menge passiver Beweglichkeit.
```


----------



## EspCap (14. September 2008)

> * Die Talentpunkte aller Spieler wurden zurückgesetzt. Es besteht nun Zugang zu den neuen Talenten in ihren jeweiligen Bäumen; das schließt die 51-Punkt-Talente mit ein


Ja.


----------



## Sir_Bishoph (14. September 2008)

die beta läuft sozusagen als testrealm es wird vlt einen geben bei bc gabs ja auch einen aber da ist das prob de seite für den testrealm ist die beta seite ^^


----------



## Kindgenius (14. September 2008)

Bei den Göttern, diesen Satz kann ich nicht verstehen:



> Segen der Rettung' ist umbenannt worden in 'Hand der Rettung'. Die Gesamtbedrohung, die auf das Ziel wirkt, ist nun um 2% pro Sekunde für 10 Sekunden verringert, während außerdem aller gewirkter Schaden und Heilung um 10% verringert werden.



Kann mir das einer in einer verständlicher Sprache erklären?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das hier ist auch ziemlich oberflächlich:



> Fanatismus' erhöht nun die Chance auf einen kritischen Treffer um 5/10/15/20/25%.



Soll das heißen, die Chance auf einen Crit steigt um 25%?! Wenn das so ist habe ich also einen Grundwert von 25%, das sich mit dem EQ locker über 50% steigern lässt?

Das ist auch ziemlich grob ausgedrückt:



> 'Richturteil der Gerechtigkeit' verhindert nicht länger Furchteffekte, hindert jedoch nun NSCs an der Flucht (z. B. bei geringer Gesundheit).



Soll das jetzt heißen, dass ich nur noch NPCs "stunnen" kann und keine Spieler mehr?



> 'Präzision' wurde entfernt.



Lol.

Bitte jemanden der die ganzen groben Aussagen versteht mir das zu erklären.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (14. September 2008)

1. Hand der Rettung geht so:
Wenn jemand zb. aggro hat zaubert man hand der rettung auf ihm und alle 2 sek wird seine bedrohung um 2% verringert, und das für insgesamt 10sek.
ausserdem bekommt er 10% weniger dmg
2. erhöht die chance das nen richturteil kritisch trifft um 5/10/15/20/25%
3.das issn neuer spell. Bei NPCs verhindert der das "... läuft vor Furcht davon" und bei spielern halt garnix
Hammer der Gerechtigkeit stunnt ;D
4. 





> Tier 2
> 
> Präzision - 3 Punkte
> 
> ...


----------



## Scofield-junior (14. September 2008)

Magier:

* 'Zertrümmern' hat nun keine Voraussetzung mehr.


kapier ich auch net...heisst das, dass man zertrümmern nicht mehr skillen muss sondern der effekt bei gefrorenen zielen schon vorhanden ist?


----------



## belphagor (14. September 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Soll das heißen, die Chance auf einen Crit steigt um 25%?! Wenn das so ist habe ich also einen Grundwert von 25%, das sich mit dem EQ locker über 50% steigern lässt?
> 
> Bitte jemanden der die ganzen groben Aussagen versteht mir das zu erklären.



Schonmal durch gelesen was Fanatismus bewirkt?
Erhöht die kritische Trefferchance aller Richturteile bei denen kritische Treffer möglich sind um 15% (bei 5/5).
Das wird nur soweit verändert das es voll ausgeskillt 25% crit für alle Richturteile bringt




Scofield-junior schrieb:


> Magier:
> 
> * 'Zertrümmern' hat nun keine Voraussetzung mehr.
> 
> ...



Vorher musstest du verb. Frostnova skillen um überhaupt Zertrümmern skillbar zu machen, mit dem neuen Patch kann man die beiden Talente unabhängig voneinander skillen.


----------



## MarZ1 (14. September 2008)

jetzt müsst nen FULLQUOTE kommen xD =) naja hört sich alles interessant an ;P PATCH3.0 IS COMING!


----------



## Fochi (14. September 2008)

Arkaner Schuss: Entfernt nicht länger magische Effekte. oO WoW wird langsam zu nem echten Witz, erst fügen sies ein dann nehmen sies einen wida, juhu


----------



## Suki2000 (14. September 2008)

Frage nur wann kommt er endlich^^


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2008)

juhu wird nichts zu walljumping gesagt
unter sw, hinters tor in sw, hinter düsterbruch, etc wird wohl noch gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarZ1 (14. September 2008)

Fochi schrieb:


> Arkaner Schuss: Entfernt nicht länger magische Effekte. oO WoW wird langsam zu nem echten Witz, erst fügen sies ein dann nehmen sies einen wida, juhu



sowas ist auch unter dem namen "balancing" bekannt:/


----------



## Tomtek (14. September 2008)

Endlich kann ich meinem Pala ne neue Frisur geben die momentane stört mich nämlich , aber der patch kann sich noch 2-3wochen Zeit lassen , need noch meinen Amanibär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galbadia (14. September 2008)

ok "Präzision wurde entfernt"...ok...ich lass mir das nochmal durch den kopf gehn..." Präzision....wurde...entfernt..." ok alles klar...

"Todeswunsch wechselt den Platz mit Weitreichende Stöße"... mhhh hhm joa...

weiter will ich nich lesen...


----------



## XerroX (14. September 2008)

Ich freue mich schon extrem auf den neuen Beruf !


----------



## Dachro (14. September 2008)

hab die englischen patchnotes jetzt nicht gelesen, aber die übersetzung ist teilweise grauenhaft:
* Das Talent 'Verbesserter Dämonensklave' (Dämonologie) wurde von Ebene 5 auf Ebene 5 verschoben.
* 'Verbesserter Schattenblitz' (Zerstörung): Erhöhte zuvor den Schaden Eurer nächsten Schattenzauber um zuvor 4/8/12/16/20%, wurde nun auf 3/6/9/12/15% erhöht.


----------



## Illuminathos (14. September 2008)

Fochi schrieb:


> Arkaner Schuss: Entfernt nicht länger magische Effekte. oO WoW wird langsam zu nem echten Witz, erst fügen sies ein dann nehmen sies einen wida, juhu



Schon mal dran gedacht, dass das alles hier Beta ist und noch nicht die finale Verkaufsversion??


----------



## poTTo (14. September 2008)

Tomtek schrieb:


> ....aber der patch kann sich noch 2-3wochen Zeit lassen , need noch meinen Amanibär
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Seit wann soll denn bitte der Bär schon in diesem Patch wegfallen ? Meines Wissens nach fällt der Bär erst weg wenn WotLK erscheint und installiert wird. Berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liegen sollte !



Illuminathos schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht, dass das alles hier Beta ist und noch nicht die finale Verkaufsversion??



btw: das ist der Patch für BC und *nicht* für die BETA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gruss
poTTo


----------



## kraxxler (14. September 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Seit wann soll denn bitte der Bär schon in diesem Patch wegfallen ? Meines Wissens nach fällt der Bär erst weg wenn WotLK erscheint und installiert wird. Berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liegen sollte !
> 
> 
> gruss
> poTTo



Nein, der fällt mit 3.0 weg, kann gerne gleich ne bluepost suchen.#



2. Das is der Patch für den Testrealm, und kommt alles mit 3,0 also isses noch beta^^


2 mal falsch gelegen^^


----------



## Pirillo (14. September 2008)

also das erfolgssystem-dingens kommt auch mit dem patch?!?! omg ich freu mich wie ein schnitzel!

nachm 2ten treffer kein effekt mehr...also auch keinen schaden O_o


----------



## Monoecus (14. September 2008)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...000000000000000


----------



## belphagor (14. September 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...000000000000000


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=15


----------



## Sonecc (14. September 2008)

> 'Verbesserter Schattenblitz' (Zerstörung): Erhöhte zuvor den Schaden Eurer nächsten Schattenzauber um zuvor 4/8/12/16/20%, wurde nun auf 3/6/9/12/15% erhöht.



von 4 auf 3 % erhöht?? also ich glaube die anderen werte sind kleiner und nicht höher, verbessert mich wenn ich falsch bin, aber das stimmt so nicht....



> Das Talent 'Verbesserter Dämonensklave' (Dämonologie) wurde von Ebene 5 auf Ebene 5 verschoben.



HÄ?????


sry, aber das ist alles leicht undeutlich und verwirrend...

bin mir zwar im klaren, dass es vorläufig ist und auch dass es übersetzt ist, aber ich finds dennoch sehr verwirrend


ok,  edith meinte ich bin zu spät^^


----------



## Karzaak (14. September 2008)

Zu "Zertrümmern hat jetzt keine Vorraussetzungen mehr" denke, dass somit einfach nicht mehr verbesserte Frostnova geskilled werden muss.


----------



## predox (14. September 2008)

Mal ne frage: wie bist du zu diesen Patch-notes gekommen? Bei mir hört der Updater bei 100% einfach auf - unten wird dann "finished" angezeigt, und es kommen nicht wie gewöhnlich die Patch-notes :O 

mfg


----------



## Arnorns (14. September 2008)

finds scheiße dass der entwaffnen effekt vom schurken weg is...  aber ansonsten ok

mfg


----------



## Animos93 (14. September 2008)

XD Halbe Stunde runterscrollen


----------



## Monoecus (14. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> XD Halbe Stunde runterscrollen



3 Stunden lesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (14. September 2008)

Schade, ich hab doch so gern meine Gifte selber gebraut ... nun einfach zu kaufen. *sniff* Und kein Blitzstrahlpulver mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich freu mich vor allem auf den Mehr-Platz im Inventar. ^^



Und die restlichen Änderungen ... da warte ich liebe, bis der endgültige Patch da ist.


----------



## i2lurchi (14. September 2008)

Fochi schrieb:


> Arkaner Schuss: Entfernt nicht länger magische Effekte. oO WoW wird langsam zu nem echten Witz, erst fügen sies ein dann nehmen sies einen wida, juhu


dafür können Jäger jetzt mit dem Einlullenden Schuss magische Effekte entfernen.



> juhu wird nichts zu walljumping gesagt
> unter sw, hinters tor in sw, hinter düsterbruch, etc wird wohl noch gehen


walljumping wurde offiziell schon lange weggepatcht


----------



## razzak_oO (14. September 2008)

xD Neue Berufe Incoming,.. Need Bär ._.


----------



## turageo (14. September 2008)

Sonecc schrieb:


> bin mir zwar im klaren, dass es vorläufig ist und auch dass es übersetzt ist, aber ich finds dennoch sehr verwirrend



Das hab ich mir auch grad gedacht wie Du schon sagst:

* Das Talent 'Verbesserter Dämonensklave' (Dämonologie) wurde von Ebene 5 auf Ebene 5 verschoben.

Sehr einleuchtend, wenn man's so liest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja, alles in allem werd ich mal auf nen Praxistest abwarten. Ist, finde ich, immer noch am sinnvollsten, da ich auf
diesen Theoriemüll keinen Pfifferling geb. Es muss im Spiel funktionieren und nicht auf nem Blatt Papier.

mfg


----------



## Fadekiller123 (14. September 2008)

LAWL verarschen oder was blizzard sheepen kosstet bald 12% des grundmanas wisst ihr wie behinderte scheiße das ist. GIVE MORE NERFES wenn sie das wirklich machen kannst du mage in arena komplett vergessen. wird einfach nur lächerlich bald wird es nurnoch 4 klassen geben 1.Dr00d 2.Hexer 3.Schurke 4. Krieger weil alle rerollen werden wenn man das hier so liest und es auch so umgesetzt wird


----------



## birdra (14. September 2008)

glaube du hast vor lauter wow spielen dein hirn verloren.
ausserdem ist 12% des basemanas nicht viel.


----------



## Fadekiller123 (14. September 2008)

birdra schrieb:


> glaube du hast vor lauter wow spielen dein hirn verloren.
> ausserdem ist 12% des basemanas nicht viel.



anscheinend hast du dein hinr verloren bei 12k mana angenommen sind das immerhin noch ca 1k mana d.h man ist nach ca 12 sheeps oom und das ist in arena schon häufig der fall das man soviel sheept


----------



## Catolar (14. September 2008)

ähm... 12% des Grundmanas heißt nicht 12% von 100% Mana, sondern 12% von 100% Mana abzüglich der Itemboni. Da werden mehr als 12 sheeps rauskommen, auch weil 12% nicht gleich 1/12 sind.


----------



## birdra (14. September 2008)

ich sage ja hirn verloren.
base mana is um die 2k bei nem 70er..lulz 200 mana fürn sheep.
du solltest dich umbringen


----------



## crazy--stick (14. September 2008)

Beim Pala haben sie bei manchen Dingen ganz schönen Mist gebaut !!...Aber was solls..irgendwann freundet man sich halt damit an ...


----------



## Bequra (14. September 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liegen sollte !



Du liegst falsch.


----------



## Yuukami (14. September 2008)

Rouge wird mit Wotlk > Gott 
boa atm freu ich mich richtig so viele fise werzeuge zu bekommen
^^ immer schön auf die deckung achten


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2008)

i2lurchi schrieb:


> dafür können Jäger jetzt mit dem Einlullenden Schuss magische Effekte entfernen.
> 
> 
> walljumping wurde offiziell schon lange weggepatcht


aber nur offiziel
sehr viele orte sind noch begehbar


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (14. September 2008)

Super, Paranoia weg, Fluch der Tollkühnheit hebt den Fear nicht mehr auf, der Schadensbonus von Teufelsrüstung basiert nun auf Willenskraft, etc...
Schätze auch mal dasses dank dieser neuen Zaubermacht auch kaum mehr Gear speziell für eine Klasse geben wird, sondern immer mehr Einheitsbrei. Dann fällt auch der schöne Ausdauerbonus von Hexern wech...

Ach, ich könnt kotzen. Aber was solls...


----------



## Rasgaar (14. September 2008)

Bin beim Paladin auch noch seeeehr skeptisch den Neuerungen gegenüber.... 
besonders das komische Zeugs mit den Richturteilen und den Händen... oO
ach ja...und Vorahnung auf 3 Min erhöht?
Wer braucht denn da noch Göttlicher Schutz wenn er Gottesschild machen kann... ? hmmm


----------



## Megamage (14. September 2008)

Hoffe mal sind net die echten...Jäger sowas von gernervt..KOTZ!


----------



## _DeSoRiEnT_ (14. September 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> Rouge wird mit Wotlk > Gott
> boa atm freu ich mich richtig so viele fise werzeuge zu bekommen
> ^^ immer schön auf die deckung achten




Rouge ist Schminke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elcrian (14. September 2008)

Na das mit dem Erfolgsystem wird ja was. In der Beta sind nämlich 80% der "Erfolge" nicht aufgelistet.

P.s. Rouge ist Französisch und bedeutet Rot.


----------



## Rhonin90 (14. September 2008)

> * 'Totem des Windzorns' ist nun ein gleichbleibendes Nahkampftempototem. Alle Ränge wurden modifiziert.



Heist das keine zusätzlichen Angriffe mehr? o.O

weiß das jmd?


----------



## Rhonin90 (14. September 2008)

/sry 4 doppelpost -.-


----------



## Werfloh (14. September 2008)

predox schrieb:


> Mal ne frage: wie bist du zu diesen Patch-notes gekommen? Bei mir hört der Updater bei 100% einfach auf - unten wird dann "finished" angezeigt, und es kommen nicht wie gewöhnlich die Patch-notes :O
> 
> mfg



Bei mir stoppt es schon bei 2 MB oder so xD Kann mir das jemand erklären?


----------



## Lhurgoyf (14. September 2008)

Samarxxan schrieb:


> * Rückzug: Diese Fähigkeit wurde überarbeitet. Der Jäger macht nun einen bis zu 13 Meter weiten Satz nach hinten. 30 Sekunden Abklingzeit. 'Rückzug' hat nun nur noch einen Rang (Rang 1).
> [/code]



Stell mir das lustig vor^^ da hat man dann aggro will rückzug machen-->schwubs 13 meter weiter hinten-->puhhh denk man sich;genug abstand wieder zum boss-->blöderweise nur in ne andere mobgruppe gehüpft die hinter einem stand^^
oder in div dungeons(raid/normal) wenns mal ein wenig bergab hinter einem geht^^


----------



## Brucki (14. September 2008)

verstehe das mit der zaubermacht noch nicht,bin eigtl. shadow, aber farme mir gerade healequip, ist das dann eigtl. nutzlos?


----------



## ZarDocKs (14. September 2008)

* Dämonenrüstung: Erhöht nun die verursachte Heilung von Zaubern und Effekten um 20%, regeneriert jedoch während des Kampfes keine Gesundheit mehr.


Teufelsrüstung: Erhöht nun den Zauberschaden um 30% Eurer gesamten Willenskraft, erhöht jedoch nicht länger die verursachte Heilung von Zaubern und Effekten um 20%.


hmm schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein hexer hat 150 wille und bisher gibts ja fast nix mit wille für hexer an sets dann muss ich ja nun trash loot sammeln mit wille  und crit gibt es sowas überhaupt?

das ist doch mal nen derber hexer nerf blizz buff mein hexer wieder hoch^^ PPPP aufjeden fall bis addon ist es nen nerf =D danach nen buff wenn ich 900 wille hab oder so XDDD


----------



## ShadowXanTos (14. September 2008)

> Bitte nicht von den Türmen hinabspucken.



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brucki (14. September 2008)

kann mich mal jemand aufklären?
wird mein erfarmtes healequip mit dem patch sinnlos bzw genauso gut einsetzbar zum heilen wie spelldmg items?


----------



## lord just (14. September 2008)

Brucki schrieb:


> verstehe das mit der zaubermacht noch nicht,bin eigtl. shadow, aber farme mir gerade healequip, ist das dann eigtl. nutzlos?




naja man hat mit dem patch bzw. dem add-on kein damage oder heal equip, sondern beides in einem. zaubermacht ist spelldamge und +heal in einem. die neuen heals sind so gemacht, dass sie mehr von zaubermacht profitieren, so dass man am ende mit wenig zaubermacht auf den selben healwert kommt wie jetzt.

wenn du jetzt schon nen equip mit viel spelldamage hast, dann wird mit dem patch aus dem spelldamage einfach zaubermacht und je nach skillung bzw. zauber erhöht es halt deinen schaden (bei schadenszaubern) oder deine heilung (bei heilzaubern). kannst dir dann einfach das extra equip sparen, weil man einfach ein equip für beides hat.


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (14. September 2008)

ZarDocKs schrieb:


> hmm schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, jetzt wirds halt nur noch so Einheitsbrei geben was sich Mages, WLs und Priester teilen müssen. Nehm ich zumindest mal an. Also von jeden Stat ein bisschen was, aber so richtig schön zugeschnitten auf eine Klasse denk ich wirds dann doch seltener geben...


----------



## Brucki (14. September 2008)

na super, hab in den letzen wochen unmengen g für sockel/vz etc ausgegeben dann war das wohl alles umsonst...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dachro (14. September 2008)

> Teufelsrüstung: Erhöht nun den Zauberschaden um 30% Eurer gesamten Willenskraft, erhöht jedoch nicht länger die verursachte Heilung von Zaubern und Effekten um 20%.


wurde das nicht an anderer stelle schon wieder weggepatched ?


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (14. September 2008)

Brucki schrieb:


> na super, hab in den letzen wochen unmengen g für sockel/vz etc ausgegeben dann war das wohl alles umsonst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das wird mit Wotlk eh alles überholt sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FaytTheXpert (14. September 2008)

auf dem build ist ja schild des rächers noch kein spontan zauber -.- hoffe das kommt noch rein.


----------



## Fochi (14. September 2008)

Galbadia schrieb:


> ok "Präzision wurde entfernt"...ok...ich lass mir das nochmal durch den kopf gehn..." Präzision....wurde...entfernt..." ok alles klar...
> 
> "Todeswunsch wechselt den Platz mit Weitreichende Stöße"... mhhh hhm joa...
> 
> weiter will ich nich lesen...



Ich hab grob überflogen und mir sind n paar sachen ins Auge gesprungen, mehr als überflogen hab ichs nicht.. ich lass es auf mich zukommen.... Denke es wird ned so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Versaut bestimmt einigen den Restlichen Spielspaß..


----------



## Fochi (14. September 2008)

auf http://www.wow-europe.com/de/patchnotes/ steht aber nix davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ist immernoch  2.4.3

&#8364;: Ich denke die Patchnotes sind Falsch!


----------



## Door81 (15. September 2008)

predox schrieb:


> Mal ne frage: wie bist du zu diesen Patch-notes gekommen? Bei mir hört der Updater bei 100% einfach auf - unten wird dann "finished" angezeigt, und es kommen nicht wie gewöhnlich die Patch-notes :O
> 
> mfg




werden die wohl vom ptr sein, schreibt der TE ja auch. da der backgroundloader aber schon die fast 1gb runtergeladen hat, wird das wohl auch relativ 1:1 live gehen und zwar schon recht bald^^, dann kannst ja vergleichen was sich nochmal geändert hat^^


----------



## Door81 (15. September 2008)

Fochi schrieb:


> Ich denke die Patchnotes sind Falsch!



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...73998&sid=1

scheinen nur noch nicht auf der ptr-seite auf, die sind ja immer bissl langsam mit homepage aktualisieren -  aber alle punkte wurden in blauen posts bestätigt, detaillierte bestätigungen finden sich im thread den ich gelinkt hab.


----------



## maniac-kun (15. September 2008)

kann man als hexer die dämon form testen? wär ja tierisch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sauge schonmal den ptr client und hoffe das morgen früh / nachmittag die char copy seite wieder geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (15. September 2008)

Samarxxan schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal^^
> Habe gerade meinen ptr clienten geupdatet und mir wurden folgende patchdetails angezeigt: (Meine Frage ist, ob das die patchdetails für den pre-Wotlk patch auf dem ptr sein könnten^^)
> Ach ja und noch was^^ wenn ich den ptr-clienten starte wird mir in der realmliste der Beta Server angezeigt^^


wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil! und für dich: was hast du falsch verstanden daran das du die software für den testrealm geladen und die patchnotizen gelesen hast? was soll der thread?


----------



## cellebln (15. September 2008)

MarZ schrieb:


> sowas ist auch unter dem namen "balancing" bekannt:/



zitat von mir : LOL balancing. das ist kein balancing mehr, das ist ein umwerfen des systems und die gamedesigner von blizz haben eh einen schaden.


----------



## wertzû (15. September 2008)

cellebln schrieb:


> zitat von mir : LOL balancing. das ist kein balancing mehr, das ist ein umwerfen des systems und die gamedesigner von blizz haben eh einen schaden.




Einlullender schuss? ich bin pala und weiss das. lesen soll gelernt sein


----------



## Grinsedrache (15. September 2008)

Joah. Wenn ich mir die geplanten Änderungen so anschau, kann ich meine Hexe eigentlich in die Tonne kloppen. Samt Spiel. 

Blizzard Blizzard * kopfschüttel*  . Ich seh jetzt schon die Flame und Heulposts im offiziellen Forum.

Und an den Fullquoter da oben : Himmelarschundwolkenbruch muss denn ein FQ sein ?!?  Mann Mann, je früher der morgen desto....
Editier das besser ma.


----------



## Comegetsome (15. September 2008)

werde meinen Hunter auf surv skillen und imba sein ^^

Tempo nu auch für phys dds , geile Sache, freue mich schon, weil ich weiß, dass Hunter im Pve noch geiler abgehen werden als jetzt schon.

Mehr support leisten, ok, nette Sache

Ae für Hunter.... GEIL!

Das einzige was ich schade finde ist, dass  beim leveln alle Stoffies gleich aussehen werden, fand an den Items an sich immer die Vielfalt gut, aber damit ist halt vorbei...


----------



## thethinker (15. September 2008)

Doof das mit der Zaubermacht.


----------



## Paladius (15. September 2008)

Fochi schrieb:


> Arkaner Schuss: Entfernt nicht länger magische Effekte. oO WoW wird langsam zu nem echten Witz, erst fügen sies ein dann nehmen sies einen wida, juhu




Wie sagt man doch so schön Lesen bildet und wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil schau mal etwas tiefer in die patchnotes der Einlullende Schuss klaut nun buff

kuckst du hier 

Einlullender Schuss: Die Abklingzeit wurde von 20 auf 15 Sekunden verringert und entfernt nun magische und Wutanfalleffekte.


----------



## crizzle (15. September 2008)

ahahahahhhhhhhhhahahahahahahahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaahahahhahaahahhaahhahahahahaahahahahahahaahhhhhhhhhhhhhahahhaahahahahahahhh
hhhhhhahahahahahahahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaha
hhahaahahhaahhahahahahaahahahahahahaahhhhhhhhhhhhhahahhaahahahahahahhhhhhhhhahaha
hahahahahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahhahaahahha
ahhahahahahaahahahahahahaahhhhhhhhhhhhhahahhaahahahahahahhhhhhhhhahahahahahahahah
hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahhahaahahhaahhahahahah
aahahahahahahaahhhhhhhhhhhhhahahhaahah



mace stun got nerfed !!!!!! AHAHAHHAHHAHAHh! 141421241353u56756ughj.liä


----------



## crizzle (15. September 2008)

Samarxxan schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal^^
> Habe gerade meinen ptr clienten geupdatet und mir wurden folgende patchdetails angezeigt: (Meine Frage ist, ob das die patchdetails für den pre-Wotlk patch auf dem ptr sein könnten^^)
> Ach ja und noch was^^ wenn ich den ptr-clienten starte wird mir in der realmliste der Beta Server angezeigt^^
> 
> ...




DD         vergelter wird so imbaaa


----------



## Vail (15. September 2008)

welchen teil von: "Bitte keine Full Quotes!" habt ihr nicht verstanden?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LifeisPain (15. September 2008)

Alle die imba, OP oder "wieso nerf?!" brüllen, schreien oder heulen, lasst euch eines gesagt sein:

Verpisst euch! Ehrlich, das geht mir langsam gegen die Hutschnurr! Wartet doch erstmal ab wie die Änderungen gespielt werden und dann schreibt, aber auch dann bitte vorher denken.

Nur weil ihr eure Klasse nicht spielen könnt oder andere sie besser spielen können muss doch nicht gleich alles OP oder imba sein, meine Güte. Und gute Spieler kommen auch mit Nerfs zurecht.

Und an alle PvP-Whiner: Pisst euch doch an, meien Güte. Blanacing geht mir sowas am Ars** vorbei!!! Ich spiel WoW als PvE und als solches sehe ich WoW auch. Wenns euch nicht passt, geht zu WAR oder sonstwo, aba lasst uns PvE-gamer mit eurem geweine in ruhe.


----------



## Azralina (15. September 2008)

jo..also wenn ich mir das so anschau is es fürn hunter ma wieder..naja...schön das die abklingzeiten noch mehr verkürtzt sin un die aspekte kein Mana mehr kosten..aber das mit den Tierfähigkeiten nervt ja ma..un das zurechtstutzen keinen schaden mehr macht is doof..aber solange es das bewegungstempo verringert hat man wenigstens noch ne chance vom gegner wegzukommen

aber es hat sich noch nix geändert un es sin immer noch die alten Fähigkeiten des patches vom Juli da


----------



## Axolotl (15. September 2008)

eigentlich schade, dass Blizzard nun meint, das Spiel fuer die Kosten eines Eis und eines Butterbrots verwalten zu duerfen. Erst diese daemliche Zaubermacht, dann die Zusammenlegung von Nah- und Fernkampf-Boni und dann auch noch solcher Schwachsinn wie die tatsache, dass Int sich auf die Angriffskfrat des Verst.-Schamis auswirkt. Sollte das wirklich Blizzards Ernst sein, eine grosse Bitte:

ENTZIEHT DEN PRAKTIKANTEN ENDLICH DIE VOLLZUGRIFFE AUF WOTLK!!!!!


----------



## Ginkohan (15. September 2008)

Naja sollten diese Patchnotes 1:1 übernommen werden, dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lange unser Raidbetrieb stocken wird.

Die Hunteränderungen gefallen mir auch nicht wirklich.
Mir kommt es vor als hätten sie mal wieder den BM-kollegen einen Freibrief in die Raids gegeben.
Ganz ehrlich: Ich fand es schöner als das Pet nur ein Bonus war und nicht den eigentlichen Hunter ausgemacht hat aber mal schauen was kommt.


----------



## Alutia1992 (15. September 2008)

so geil was manche für müll schreiben xD ich tu des hier lesen und bekomm nen lachkrampf ...
die werden schon wissen was sie da tuhen und wenns euch nit gefällt kauft´s euch nich


----------



## Alutia1992 (15. September 2008)

bzw. ladet den patch erst garnit und hört auf mit wow^^


----------



## Karakaya (15. September 2008)

Verstümmler-Schurke>Gott, mehr sag ich nicht...


----------



## Rellikss (15. September 2008)

Weis eigentlich schon jemand ab wann der Patch aktiv sein wird -> Mittwoch? Weil hab ihn mir die Nacht über mühevoll heruntergeladen -> download Rate von 65 KB/s bei ner 6000er Leitung OMG -.-


----------



## Kankru (15. September 2008)

Toll, was die mit dem Schamanen machen, ich stell bald keine Totems mehr, wenn nur noch andere aber ich nicht davon profitieren -.-

Junge, Junge, ich hatte es bis fast zum Schluss mitm Schamie gelesen, dachte so, es würde ja net all zu schlimm sein, aber dann noch stürmischen Zorn nerfen...


----------



## Medeamagic (15. September 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> Toll, was die mit dem Schamanen machen, ich stell bald keine Totems mehr, wenn nur noch andere aber ich nicht davon profitieren -.-
> 
> Junge, Junge, ich hatte es bis fast zum Schluss mitm Schamie gelesen, dachte so, es würde ja net all zu schlimm sein, aber dann noch stürmischen Zorn nerfen...




STOP WHINING Schami wird Hardcore!

Windfury gewähr nun geskillt 20% Meeleehaste!
Totem des Ingrimms gewährt nun 101 Zauberschadensboni + 3% crit
Stürmisches Zorn Totem gibt 6% Spellhaste!
Waffe der Flammenzunge gibt 80 Zauberschadensboni
Waffe des Erdenkindes gibt Healschamis 26 Heal + Manareg

Verstärker werden IMBA 100% int geht auf 100% AP d.h. du hast Baseap von 1500 und hast 500 int = 500 AP somit startest du bei wotlk mit 2000 AP!

und jetzt kommt mir nochmal mit den Kommentar Schami Nerv ich spiele WOTLK Beta ich weiss wie geil der Schami wird.


----------



## djflow20 (15. September 2008)

** 'Untote fesseln' kostet jetzt 9% des Grundmanas.*

Aha. also bei Moroes 8 mal Untote fesseln und Mana leer.

Das selbige ist ja bei sheepen. 7 mal sheep mana aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (15. September 2008)

djflow20 schrieb:


> ** 'Untote fesseln' kostet jetzt 9% des Grundmanas.*
> 
> Aha. also bei Moroes 8 mal Untote fesseln und Mana leer.
> 
> ...


Nein. Grundmana = Mana ohne Talente/Items...

Class 	 Base mana value
Druid 	2090
Hunter 	3103
Mage 	1961
Paladin 	2953
Priest 	2340
Shaman 	2678
Warlock 	2335


----------



## Natálya (15. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nein. Grundmana = Mana ohne Talente/Items...
> 
> Class 	 Base mana value
> Druid 	2090
> ...


Wos? Mage hat nur so wenig Grundmana? Kann doch ned sein. oO


----------



## Spittykovski (15. September 2008)

Wundert mich auch. Aber patchnotes gefallen, die aktuellen talente des mages zeigen, das der mage als damage klasse wieder etwas mehr raushaut als bisher.
Und auf die Grundmana sache brauch man echt nimemr eingehn, wers imemrnoch nicht kapiert hat was damit gemeint ist sollte eifnach n kopp zu machen.


----------



## LacrideStorm (15. September 2008)

> Totem des Ingrimms gewährt nun 101 Zauberschadensboni + 3% crit



Muss ich überlesen haben...


----------



## Tharinn (15. September 2008)

Fochi schrieb:


> Arkaner Schuss: Entfernt nicht länger magische Effekte. oO WoW wird langsam zu nem echten Witz, erst fügen sies ein dann nehmen sies einen wida, juhu



Hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber jetzt hat dafür nach der angegebenen Planung der "einlullende Schuss" - den ich sonst nicht einmal in der Leiste hatte, weil er so gut wie nie brauchbar war - diese Funktion bekommen ... magische Effekte entfernen geht also wenigstens weiter, wenn man dafür auch jetzt eine weiter Fähigkeit benutzen muss.


----------



## Viper13 (15. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich muss sagen, das Blizzard einige Fehler macht (bzgl. Beta), aber was sie alles verändern finde ich seh sehr gut und es bringt sehr viel und macht das spielen angenehmer.
Ich habe zwar nicht alles lesen können (man muss ja auch noch anderes macehn *g*) aber trotzdem war das, was ich gelesen habe nur gut für alle WoW Spieler.

DANKE Blizzard

mfg


----------



## retschi (15. September 2008)

naja wird ja warscheinlich noch dauernd weil ja grad jetzt erst der testrealm drauße also 2 wochen oder so tipp ich^^


----------



## LacrideStorm (15. September 2008)

> aber trotzdem war das, was ich gelesen habe nur gut für alle WoW Spieler



Sind wir wieder mal so weit, dass andere besser wissen, was gut für mich ist?
Sorry, aber diese Aussage ist einfach unqualifiziert.

Ich weiß ja nicht wieviel du gelesen hast, aber ich hab da eine Menge entdeckt, die mir total missfallen und auch nicht wirklich gut sind.

Viele Grüße


----------



## bagge93 (15. September 2008)

Das ist scheisse. Fast alles...besonders was die mit (Destro-)WL machen...und hunter kommen auch nit grade gut weg wenn man sich das mit dem arkanen schuss aunschaut...super kann ich mir neue 70er hochspielen...aber vll will nich jeder nen schwulen retri spielen...? =(


----------



## WoWler24692 (15. September 2008)

Fadekiller123 schrieb:


> anscheinend hast du dein hinr verloren bei 12k mana angenommen sind das immerhin noch ca 1k mana d.h man ist nach ca 12 sheeps oom und das ist in arena schon häufig der fall das man soviel sheept



So wie ich das sehe ist Grundmana das was man ohne Equip hat, sprich sehr wenig, wird dann mit Equip mehr, aber den wirklichen durchblick habe ich nicht. Aber wtf es muss so sein weil Cyclone 9% des Grundmanas kostet *UND DANN WÄREN DUDUS JA NICHT MEHR SO OVERPOWERT!!!!!11einself*

so long


----------



## LanToaster (15. September 2008)

SsKiLlEr schrieb:


> Weis eigentlich schon jemand ab wann der Patch aktiv sein wird -> Mittwoch? Weil hab ihn mir die Nacht über mühevoll heruntergeladen -> download Rate von 65 KB/s bei ner 6000er Leitung OMG -.-



Laut MMo-Champion is der Patch für Mitte Oktober Geplant.

Aber ich hab ihn in 20min Heut mittag Geladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hadez6666 (15. September 2008)

kann man das in ne andere Form bringen? da bekomm ich Augenschmerzen.


----------



## Drahe (15. September 2008)

ich persoenlich finde die änderungen interessant, jedoch nicht alles toll. So wird zb der schockadin kommplett unspielbar. Daher meine Frage: wie ist es mit den retris? Sind die jetzt raidtauglich?( also wirklich als dd und nicht nur als supporter, also nicht nur burst.) 
mfg drahe


----------



## maniac-kun (16. September 2008)

Drahe schrieb:


> ich persoenlich finde die änderungen interessant, jedoch nicht alles toll. So wird zb der schockadin kommplett unspielbar. Daher meine Frage: wie ist es mit den retris? Sind die jetzt raidtauglich?( also wirklich als dd und nicht nur als supporter, also nicht nur burst.)
> mfg drahe


auf dem ptr sind palas im av nr 1 dd ^^
die demonform vom hexenmeister ist recht imba ^^ bin in nethersturm gegen 3 normale mobs am kämpfen adde den elite roboter -> demon form rein -> feuerbrand an und in 5-6 sekunden waren alle tot auch der elite ^^ und mein leben bei 8k von 12k ^^


----------



## ZackDieBohne (16. September 2008)

Hadez6666 schrieb:


> kann man das in ne andere Form bringen? da bekomm ich Augenschmerzen.



Text anwählen -> Strg+C drücken -> beliebiges Textbearbeitungsprogramm öffnen -> den Text mit Strg+V hineinkopieren -> anschließend den eigenen Wünschen anpassen... o0




Drahe schrieb:


> ich persoenlich finde die änderungen interessant, jedoch nicht alles toll. So wird zb der schockadin kommplett unspielbar. Daher meine Frage: wie ist es mit den retris? Sind die jetzt raidtauglich?( also wirklich als dd und nicht nur als supporter, also nicht nur burst.)
> mfg drahe



Wieso wird der Schockadin unspielbar? Gerade durch den Patch wird er ziemlich verbessert, sowohl im eigenen Schaden als auch im Heilungspotenzial. Retri ist nach momentanem Status auch mehr als raidtauglich/gruppentauglich. Wie's mit der generften Manaregeneration beim Retri aussieht weiß ich nicht genau, das könnte besonders im PvP oder Solospiel problematisch werden.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (16. September 2008)

Irgendwie lese ich verdammt oft *"Wurde reduziert"* vor allem bei Schaden und Heilung....

Und die Hälfte kann man einfach nicht verstehen. Geil ist auch wenn man halt 3 70er hat und nun alles neu 
ausprobieren muss. *Würg*


----------



## rosabuffed (16. September 2008)

Dachro schrieb:


> hab die englischen patchnotes jetzt nicht gelesen, aber die übersetzung ist teilweise grauenhaft



Juhuuu, wieder ein Spruch für mein Buch "WOW-Quotes - Die Enzyklopädie".
Danke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Dirahx (16. September 2008)

* Rückzug: Diese Fähigkeit wurde überarbeitet. Der Jäger macht nun einen bis zu 13 Meter weiten Satz nach hinten. 30 Sekunden Abklingzeit. 'Rückzug' hat nun nur noch einen Rang (Rang 1).

Das ist nice   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valjiin (16. September 2008)

dem patch zu urtelien kannse magier knicken auf alle nicht dmg fähigkeiten erst mal %-Anteil drauf.... naja is ehh alles quatsch wird bzw muss alles überarbeitet werden


----------



## DerMilchmann (16. September 2008)

------------

* Druiden und Schamanen können nun Gegenstände benutzen, während sie sich in einem gestaltverändertem Zustand befinden.


----------

nette sache


----------



## hunterhunter (17. September 2008)

MM Hunter
Aura Treffsicherheit 
10% Angriffskraft für alle^^


----------

